# What would we be surprised to know about you?



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

For me, people are surprised to learn that I once worked for a carnival . That is how I ended up in this area, I am orginally from Pa. Also that I own and ride a harley.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh fun! I'll play!


1.) I worked as a Life Flight paramedic.
2.) I was a pilot of a Hot Air Balloon.
3.) I have broken 32 bones. (NOT counting fingers & toes)
4.) I'm deathly afraid of moths
5.) John Travolta got me fired from work, then we danced all night long!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Oh fun! I'll play!
> 
> 
> 1.) I worked as a Life Flight paramedic.
> ...


WOW! your right I am surprised..many questions...Um did you get all the broken bones from a moth in the hot air balloon?


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Based on a few recent threads here, I doubt there's anything about me that would surprise anyone here.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I had my picture in Woman's Day Magazine and I was once a centerfold*.

*Not in Playboy (darned).


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

roadless said:


> WOW! your right I am surprised..many questions...Um did you get all the broken bones from a moth in the hot air balloon?


lol neither. 

oops wait I did break a few fingers in the balloon.. but they arent in the final count. 

4 car accidents & getting thrown down three flights of concrete stairs will do it . lol

and moths..... (((shudder)))


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm a gospel clown/illusionist. I also train gospel clowns and puppeteers.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

edayna said:


> Based on a few recent threads here, I doubt there's anything about me that would surprise anyone here.


Oh come on I'm sure there is something!! 

Wildwood Flower I had my picture in Woman's Day Magazine and I was once a centerfold*.

Oh..do tell!!:happy:

TxCloverAngel...it sounds klike your just the women to be the mother of a bunch of boys!!!


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I visited Tiananmen Square before the protests, walked on parts of the Great Wall, made it halfway up Taishan Mountains 1580 steps, and visited the Forbidden City, Shanghi and Bejing before they became modern.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

in a past life i worn dresses and wasnt allowed to wear pants, I was expected to wear makeup and have my hair done just so, jewerly, pantyhose and 3-4 inch high heels shoes. Was expected to have aspotless house and never went to bed with dishes in the sink, children clothes were to be set out for the next day and ex's also.. Guess what I woke up one day,,,,,,,,It was a long hard nap.

Now,, my house is lived in , kids run in an out and live in my house its now a home. If after supper I am tired the dishes will sit there til morning,, cuz I have learnt that no one is going to do them for me.
Kids pick out their own clothes and if they dont take them to the wash machine,, I dont go looking for them.
I still wear dresses but they usually hit the ground and I also have apron on. I do wear jeans now, where haying gets hard to climb up and down the truck in a dress,, Although I do do it. I can deliver and baby pig and drink coffee at the same time. I usually gag some body. I let piglets run around my kitchen if need be and love living now not just existing..I had money before,, but no happiness,,now I am broke and loving every minute of my life


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*SFG* - WOW! I would never have guessed that one, girl!  

Me.... How embarassing, tee hee... I absolutely, cannot fall asleep at night unless I have my stuffed tiger under my arm. Once I lost him for a bit, and had to sub him with a stuffed leopard. It was a sleepless week. I'm such a dork.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

hmmmm well I used to race bicycle professionally (tour de france type racing)
Have been in many bicycle crashes but somehow never broke a bone.
I can read swedish a good bit (I have noticed it slipping away though) 
I'v been in every state except 9. Maybe someday I'll get to those!:duel:
I've ridden across america touring by bicycle solo (2,289 miles by the time I got back home)
Rode a harley from the middle part of texas up to north dakota by myself.
I can switch from one hand to the other while in the middle of things. I usually just write and draw with my right hand though.
Seen a ballot at the bolshoi theater in moscow. 
Cant' stand the taste of most alcohol. 
Have never smoked or tried it even.
Never done drugs.
hmmmm I'll have to think if anything else might be interesting or suprising


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I used to own a bookstore.

Met my hubby online.

Was offered jobs with National Geographic and the FBI and turned them both down.

I drive to fast.

I have 468 college credits.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I already mentioned one thing on another board, so no harm done here I guess.

I am Mennonite, plain dressing and covering, raised 'Black Bumper' (a phrase someone recently reminded me of!), fell away from the church for a while but came back and would never leave it for any reason.

I sing very well and my choir has been recorded many times.

I can't swim.

I know a lot about car engines and am very mechanically inclined.

I have a great deal of physical strength.

I like to go fishing.

ETA I make an incredibly light angel food cake!:baby04:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It's okay RoseGarden...I can't swim either and I love to fish too!


----------



## Katrina26 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've had photography and some of my poems published.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

1. I met my dh online

2. I LOVE fishing!!!

3. I once worked at a CPA office and a Newspaper and wore dresses, pantyhose and heels 5x week!!!

4. I secretly love DOUBLE STUFFED oreos (but rarely eat them!) 

5. I should have been born in 1868 rather than 1968 

6. My mother calls me Dr. Doolittle

7. I can paint landscapes and murals.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I was a zookeeper. Lions, tigers, water buffalo, elephants, rhinos and giraffes and every other animal you can think of.

I drove a cab for 7 years..night shift. First girl to do so..that was rough. When I was doing it the city was #1 for murder per capita in the nation. I have seen it all. Horrible, horrible things, wonderful, wonderful things.

Took Pierce Brosnan out for a night on the town.

Drove a limo.

I am a birth mother.

I love Studebakers. Hope to have another someday. I am just an old car nut.

I am very artistic...but who has the time?

I am a nice person. I love to laugh. 

I sing very well... but no one gets to hear me except for DS and DH if he sneaks to listen in.

I have never hurt my head. (so I can't use that excuse) I have broken bones, but never injured myself in a way to require stitches. Whew!

I scream like a little girl over camel crickets. eeewww!

I LOVE FUNK!!!! Curtis Mayfield, Ohio Players, Betty Davis (Miles' wife) Bootsie Collins etc.. I LOVE FUNK!!! I also love Dean Martin!!! Did I say I LOVE FUNK!!!

I will be 40 this year.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Ravenlost said:


> I used to own a bookstore.
> 
> Met my hubby online.
> 
> .


Me too!! playing in Backgammon tournies of all things.... we are such dorks lol


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I thought of another one.... if you are squeamish..skip this..seriously!!! You have been warned!!!!

I worked in the hospital lab where it was my job in the evenings to "stack" all of the amputations into the fridge. I would have legs draped all over me as I tried to fit averything in. I also had to catalog all the internal body parts as well.. uterus's, gall bladders etc... I would hang out in the pathology lab in my free time to help with biospies and things.. I love bone saws! I think that the uterus is a beautiful color! It is a warm peachy, coral... I am not weird!!

You may continue on now... sorry if it was morbid and gross.. but it was something ya'll didn't know.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I worked retail security for about 10 years. Tackled a few shoplifters. Had a knife pulled on me. Provided security for Gary Hart at a book signing.

I've had 12 surgeries but never broken a bone.

Met DH through the personal ads in the newspaper.

Never learned to swim - don't like being on the water.

I'm told that I'm a wonderful cook and baker.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a pierced navel.


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I met my DH on the CB
I've worked as a waitress.
I know how to cut hair went to school for it years ago.
I tend to worry more then i should.
I sell avon going on 6 yrs now.
I don't like drive on freeways.
I dated a 36 yr old man when i was only 17.. and my parents didn't say a word! I would have alot to say if my 17yr old was wanting to date a 36yr old.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Me too!! playing in Backgammon tournies of all things.... we are such dorks lol


LOL...we met in an Irish chat room. Hubby was a 40-year-old bachelor and I was a 39-year-old single mom with two teenagers. Neither one of us knew what we were getting into!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I dated a 28-year-old biker who was a Bandidos gang member when I was 14  My mother knew and didn't care.

I went to a Hell's angels rally when I was 15. Everything you've ever heard or seen in cheesy biker movies...was pretty much true, lol.

I used to ride my own Harley in my early twenties and did all my own maintenance on it.

I went to Woodstock at 14. I just took off and went with 18 other people in an old bread truck. When I got back, I was placed in a juvenile home for six months. 

I sent my picture and an application in to Playboy and was offered $10,000 for a layout, but turned it down and told them I was really only 17. People used to tell me I looked like Racquel Welch (who was huge at the time) and that I was as pretty as any of their centerfolds, so I did it kind of as a dare.

I mentioned this on another thread, but I can't sleep unless I have a light on all night. I have horrible nightmares and what the doctor calls "night terrors" when all the lights are out. It started about 10 years ago and is really weird, considering all the crazy things I did when I was young right? 

I grew up in a very bad home situation and was a pretty wild child up until I had my son at 23, at which point I did a complete turn-around. No one who didn't know me back then would even believe any of this because now I'm old, overweight and very mild mannered, and everyone says how nice I am, lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

I've broken my right pinky toe twice...for a total of 6 fractures on it. 

The only stitches I have are at the base of my neck and where I got my wisdom teeth cut out. The base of my neck ones left a nice scar that looks like I had a small trach. 

I've adopted all four of my kids and hope to add two more this year. Then we're DONE...we think....

I homeschool my kids, but there are days I secretly dream of that yellow bus driving them away for 8 hours.....

I don't wear a denim jumper. We homeschool because our boys have learning difficulties, not because we're religious nuts. 

While we've had 43 foster kids, I HATE working in the nursery, Sunday School classes and VBS at Church. Other peoples kids annoy me. Once they stay at my house they are MINE and I can at least discipline them if they step out of line. 

My house is a slobby mess, but I yearn for a week of free time to organize it. 

I've doodled out the house I'm going to build when I win a big Powerball. :bouncy: (HOPEFULLY TONIGHT!! LOL:nana: )

I've mowed several snakes on the farm I grew up on and I still hate them. I don't regret mowing any of them into oblivion. 

I do most of the little fix it jobs around the house because I'm better at it than DH. 

My farts stink more than any elses in the house....including the dogs. :stars:


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

hmmmm

I didn't use to want any kids...tried to talk my doc into tying my tubes at 20....met dh at 21!
I was hours away from being a cosmetologist.
I love old country music and bluegrass and hard rock....ac/dc rocks.
I am NOT an organized person (you'd think with 6 kids I would be!)
I used to live to shop
I never went out without makeup...now I rarely wear any.
and the real shocker...I ran away at 17, got married, got divorced at 18. Took me 3 years to get my life straightened out.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

That Im actually a very easy going and likable person that will go out of his way to help anyone in need even if we dont agree or get along well


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow I'm in the company of some very interesting people!! Anyone else? Come on ..surprise us!


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

One of my jobs in seed research was as sort of a veggie pimp, pollinating melons, squash and corn.

I've visited over 60 (possibly 70, I forget) zoos and aquariums.

Met Roger Waters of Pink Floyd.

Slipped under a lawn mower once.

I used to draw portraits and can still draw animals quite well.

I have never met my birthparents except by accident.

As a child I taught my cat to understand hand signals and vocal commands. For fun I taught her to roll over, beg, jump through a hoop, jump into my arms, and shake paws.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Another unicyclist here
I can chirp exactly like a cricket
I do community theatre
I often work on cars/tractors and bake bread the same day
I play the trumpet and sing in a choir
I write music and plays, some of which has actually been performed in public
I'm left-handed, but draw and paint with my right hand
I have an unusually large head (size 8)
I'm a member of Intertel


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

"I don't wear a denim jumper. We homeschool because our boys have learning difficulties, not because we're religious nuts. "


That's a pretty Snarky statement Tonya................


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Some people have lead really interesting lives here. My is pretty boring but I tried to come up with something!!

I was training for the olympics in swimming, but didn't make it to the nationals though I have held pool records.
My dh and I were married when we both were 18 and I was a cosmetologist and was raised Catholic, but dh and I are now both conservative Mennonite, but not black-bumper -RoseGarden
I am related to the Dalton brothers, my g-grandmother is an Aunt and dh is related to Jesse James, his grandmother is a James so the gang rides together in our children:baby04:
I never did learn to ride the unicycle:stars:
I am the only left-handed child of six from right-handed parents and all four of my children are right-handed too. NOthing like being the lonewolf


----------



## shellyr44 (Jul 23, 2006)

Met my husband while we were both in the Army
I'm so scared of snakes
Can't make bisquits if my life depended on it
Would die if my bread machine croaked
Can split wood with the best of them


----------



## ZMTmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Let's see...the one that shocks people most is that this Evangelical, SundaySchool directing mom knows ALL the words and motions to "Let's Do the Time Warp Again"(and the song that follows it in the movie, but we won't go there )

I was in a high school thespian society with Laura SanGiacomo("Just Shoot Me" TV show, Julia Roberts' hooker friend Kit DeCarlo in "Pretty Woman")
Alice Cooper is a friend of our family(goes to the church where exdh's college roomie was pastor...yuppers,AC is an Evangelical!)
I am a rabid, card-carrying, online chatting member of a fanclub for Fran Drescher's 90's TV show "The Nanny", and have met her in person.
My stepdad is a dead-ringer for Sean Connery, has been since he was Bond, James Bond. 
I was nominated for the first class of women for West Point and the Naval Academy(the computer made an error and said I was "SpanishAmerican", and I had the highest SAT score of any SA woman in NJ...they took back the offer when they found out I was white...which is good because I am the most unathletic girly-girl, and would have crumbled the first day).


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Mickey Rooney once held my hand (only for a second, lol).

Iâm deathly afraid of scorpions.

I was once held hostage.

I refused to go the Mexican/Texas border when I was 17 (or maybe 18, long time ago) because I found out a full time bodyguard had been hired to protect me

I love cold fried chicken for breakfast.


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow, you all ARE interesting!

about me:

I used to work in 'Hollywood' in the film industry on independent feature films. I gave up the big bucks because I wanted to raise my kids.

I once hung out with Rod Stewart and his guys on a wild Halloween night.

I spent much of my teenage years in juvenile hall and placement homes.

I had an awful childhood and really beat the odds when I not only survived but blossomed into who I am today.

I am working toward a degree in Psychology so I can work with troubled kids and battered women using equine assisted therapy. 

There are lots more 'secrets', but they shall remain just that


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

Was planning to join the army when I met DH and liked him better
Was a hard partier and Drinker in high School
I love all kinds of music. Classical, Hard Rock, Country, Celtic......................


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

```
Can't make bisquits if my life depended on it
```
LOL Shelly!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I was raised in a non-hunting family (funny now, since 1/2 the meat in my diet is venison and I shot my own last year!).

I met my husband in a bar.

I do not eat any fish or seafood, although I do like to fish (but my throat constricts if I eat it!). After one bite I can tell a seafood casserole from a chicken casserole, lol.

I was ranked 9th out of 330 kids in my grade when I started 10th grade, and decided I really didn't care. . . I did my assignements because I wanted to, not because I was trying to beat anyone else with my grades. Blew off several classes my senior year and still graduated in the top 30 students.

I used to show horses alot as a teen and was very succesful. Before I was 20 I had several job offers to be a trainer on a pro show circuit and turned them down to marry and have a family (had two trainers who knew me well tell me "don't get married; he will take you away from the horses". I still have horses, I just don't show anymore)


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I was an extra in the movie "Taps" as a teen and had lunch with Tom Cruise (don't throw tomatoes!)

I have a part time reflexology business and most of my clients are Amish

I was a cheerleader in high school and wouldn't leave home without an hour of make-up and hair time. Now I wear practically no make-up and my style is called "ponytail"

I helped my mother sew costumes for many Hollywood movies with a military theme like: last of the mohicans, Patriot, Amistad and Witness (not military)

most of what makes me different in this world makes me normal on this board so I'm having a hard time coming up with things! (but that's why I like this board!)

I have always home-educated our children and I occasionally wear denim jumpers while doing it (what else but denim for a 24/7 mom with a homestead and a penchant for dresses??!!)


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Shagbarkmtcatle said:


> I am the only left-handed child of six from right-handed parents and all four of my children are right-handed too. NOthing like being the lonewolf


I am the only left-handed person in my family. Both of my kids are left-handed. 

My mom has 12 brothers and sisters. All of them are right-handed, but each of them had one left-handed child.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

ZMTmom said:


> Let's see...the one that shocks people most is that this Evangelical, SundaySchool directing mom knows ALL the words and motions to "Let's Do the Time Warp Again"(and the song that follows it in the movie, but we won't go there )


I know what you are talking about, lol. From one Sunday school teacher to another. 

My secret is that I still like Def Leppard, Motley Crue and Metallica :rock:


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Kris in MI said:


> My secret is that I still like Def Leppard, Motley Crue and Metallica :rock:


well yeah!!!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well Let's see:

In the mid 1960's at a Christmas Party, I got to meet Jimmy Hoffa - long before he came up missing. My dad was a 30+ year Teamster Union Member of Jimmy's old local union hall - #299 in Detroit, Michigan.

I was too young for Woodstock, but I did work security at the 1982 and 1983 "US Festivals" held in Southern California (around 200,000+ folks at each 3 day concert).

I have been to Alaska twice, with all expenses paid trips. That was for employment in Salmon Fish Hatcheries.

I broke my leg in an industrial boating accident. Went thru surgery, physical rehab and then back to work. Twenty five and a half months later, was severly injured again in a second industrial boating accident. So after swimming for my life twice, I no longer swim. I was so good at my job, I was given all new employees to train in boating safety and fisheries sampling techniques. It wasn't how I trained them, but rather who I was given to train that did me in...... Can you say Nepotism!!!!!

After I became permanently disabled, I went on to earn four additional college/ university degrees. I am also a member of MENSA the "High IQ Society", with a score that put me in the top 1% of the population..


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

*I once was a city slicker...and danced in the famous Studio 54 in New York City, but now if you see me... you would say really?*


----------



## ZMTmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Kris in MI said:


> I know what you are talking about, lol. From one Sunday school teacher to another.


 It's just a jump to the left...and then a step to the ri-yi-yi-ight.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I was raised by a very strict mother, couldn't wear makeup, shorts or pants. Didn't date until I was 17 then married the first person I dated (he was a preacher. My mother thought he was great. We stayed married 6 years and had two kids. Got tired of his cheating.

Didn't cut my hair until I was pregnant with my first child. 

I broke my leg twice, one year apart. Same leg, same place.

Broke my left pinky toe, right pinkey finger, right wrist. 

I've delivered camper trailers, motor homes, and trucks all over the US and Canada. Been through every state in the lower 48, pluss Canada and Mexico.

I helped sew stage curtains for Paul McCartney. 

I've talked to Laura Bush on the phone, also have some scrap fabric that was once theirs. Use to work for an interior designer who did some design work for them when he was govener of Texas.

I went to college in 2002 and graduated in 2004 at the age of 59.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I must have a boring life - I've never broken a single bone! 

I did get a looong hug from Peter Yarrow (Peter, Paul, & Mary), but all things considered, that's not too special. 

Spent 3 days in the Nebraska state prison - for hitchhiking. It was a weekend & there was no room in the county jail. That was also a very long time ago!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

ZMTmom said:


> It's just a jump to the left...and then a step to the ri-yi-yi-ight.



Put your hands on your hips.... and bring your knees in ti-i-i-ight


LOL

hoggie


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

ZMTmom said:


> It's just a jump to the left...and then a step to the ri-yi-yi-ight.


Put your hand on your hips (or someone's .....) and bring your knees in ti-yi-yi-ight :cowboy:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am not going to be the one to write the next line......but we all know it!


----------



## ZMTmom (Jan 30, 2008)

chickenista said:


> I am not going to be the one to write the next line......but we all know it!


 I was thinking the same thing!!!

It's astounding, time is fleeting
Madness takes its toll
But listen closely, not for very much longer
I've got to keep control


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmmm - let's see -
I'm a published author
I have climbed the Leaning Tower of Pisa, been to the Vatican and also the Coliseum
Held a Top Secret/SIOP-ESI clearance when I was in the military
Had my left ear reattached with 137 stitches when I was 7....


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I try on WIHH's clothes and undergarments when she's not home.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm active in SF fandom and am at least acquainted with a fairly large number of writers, producers, a handful of actors (mostly voice actors) and assorted other "famous" people. (People ask me if I've ever met anyone famous and I usually respond "define famous" and "define met.")

I host a secret chat room on a web site I own that a Hollywood producer/writer and some of his friends, cronies, and fans use. It's been there more than ten years. 

I have multiple completed novels; none sold yet. (Though I've gotten some nice personal letters from editors.) 

There's very little that I won't eat, but I cannot stand and categorically refuse to touch grapefruit.

-- Leva


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Everyone has some interesing things to tell..

I attended the Atlanta School of Ballet for 6 years. 6yo to 12yo (my grandmother was determined to make me graceful)
I took etiquett lessons for a couple of years (If she couldn't make me graceful I would darn sure be a lady)Now I can curtsey if I ever meet the queen.
I went to modeling school to learn to dress and apply makeup so I could "hook" a suitable gentleman

and how did all of that turn out?? Well I am a goat farmer living in the NE GA mtns. with my ******* Fireman husband. oh and we live in a doublewide trailer.LOL (good thing my grandmother died before all this took place)


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I try on WIHH's clothes and undergarments when she's not home.


Please, no photos.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Y'all are so interesting!

My dh and I met in an IRC chat room back in '96 and moved in with him just 16 days after we met online. (oh yeah, I met him IRL when I moved in with him)

When I was 9, I met Harry Chapin in the lobby after one of his concerts and got a kiss on the cheek from him.

I can't fall asleep if I don't have something covering my right ear (I sleep on my left side) whether it be just my hair or a blanket.

To look at me, no one would ever know I was anorexic in high school.


----------



## MADSCOTSMAN (Mar 14, 2008)

I Started out working as a Blacksmith in a Shipyard.
Then joined the Army and went through Airborne training and ended up a Green Beret with 272 Parachute jumps.(no broken bones) HA HA.
Then became a Carpenter and spent 25 years building other peoples dreams, now at 48, I quit and started building "My" Dreams. Having a Homestead of my own.


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> I try on WIHH's clothes and undergarments when she's not home.


This confirms all my thought i have had about you :baby04:


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Some people might already know this about me-

I met DH on the Singletree forum and we married 6 weeks later.

Before I met hubby and got married and moved to a farm in rural Minnesota, lol, I worked in the entertainment business as a freelance production tech. I worked on every Pink Floyd tour since 1986 doing lighting and special effects (never met Roger Waters though, that was after his time). Also toured with the Rolling Stones and a slew of other bands. Gave up touring when my sister died and I inherited her kids, but started doing film and tv work after that. I like living on the farm better:happy: All of that would really only surprise someone who knows me, because in spite of the environment, I never drank, smoked, or did drugs- all things that people assume one does to excess on the road.

I am a beekeeper.

I have written a half-completed screenplay for a movie about a kid who saves the family farm when he becomes a beekeeper- I may even finish it and try to sell it someday.

I have traveled all over the world and had a lot of great adventures. But, I have never even broken a single bone, and that makes me feel extremely boring compared to some posters.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, you guys are all amazing!

I have a black belt in Tae Kwon Do and used to break bricks with my hands and feet.


I secretly write poems and sonnets.

I looooove Willy Shakespeare.

I have a moderately severe social anxiety disorder. I'm working on it.:help:

I wish I could sing but really really really cannot.

I used to live on half a moutain in Montana and would routinely run around with nothing on...who is gonna tell? Not the deer or the procupines!:nana:

I secretly wish TSHTF so I could completely live the way I want to with my family. No bad stuff, just sp we would all have to learn to be self sufficient.
I know it's bad .


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

In my youth, I was governess to 4 children on an Outback property. I lived several years in the Outback with the husband I met there, moving around as a drover's wife and fencer's wife before having my first couple of children, when we moved into a small town. 

I was widowed the first time at 22yo. 

I attended University for 10 years as an evening student, emerging with majors in Psychology and Linguistics. 

I have worked as an Adult Literacy Tutor.

I have been a proofreader in a company which produced men's magazines (amongst other things!).

I have only once ever shot a firearm, and hit a bullseye at that attempt!

I have been a suspect in a murder inquiry - but was quickly eliminated from the list of suspects and the culprit was soon caught.

I was once one of several people who were hostages in a siege. Very scary. 

I have written several books on herbs (yet to be published). 

I won first prize at the Sydney Conservatorium of Music for piano playing, and have taught music.

I taught ballroom dancing for many years. 

I won first prize (in an international competition) at school for speaking French after only 4 years of instruction. 

I have worked as a volunteer for several charities, including one run by the local police.


----------



## Aint2nuts (Feb 18, 2008)

Since I haven't posted much, and mainly lurk, anything I say would be new and different to you. 

Lets see. 
I was a nanny for 12 years
PI for 3
Foster Mom for 4
adopted two of my three kids
Want to live on a couple acres of land and foster more kids. 
I am disabled.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

The worst thing I ever did was phone sex at the age of 2 mI had to take care of my family it was not so bad,paula


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

I used to be a girly girl and went to modeling school, had three paying gigs then kind of lost interest.
Full face and hair a must!
I worked in the city and was a hard partier in my twenties. 
I met and partied with lots of bands, my brother was in a band.

Now, I am pretty much tie the hair back and go and just pray there's no chicken poop or hay on me. 
Early to bed early to rise....
I am a descendant of Leif Erickson.
I am also related to Richard Millhouse Nixon.
I can count from one to ten, curse and say excuse me and thank for the meal in Icelandic.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Boy, has my life been boring! Queen Bee


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I am an accomplished singer and musician.
I am a published writer.
I am 1/4 Native American.
I used to smoke.
I used to do drugs.
I used to be anorexic.
I was an extremely rebellious and wild teenager.
I wasn't a dog person until recently and now I have 3 and love them!
I married my high school sweetheart at 17 and we're still happy 33 years later.
I have 2 wonderful DDs that are 31 and 28. I have a beautiful 4 year old DGD.
I have Lupus combined with mild RA and Fibromyalgia. I am in chronic pain on a daily basis.
I am basically very shy, but can be the life of the party.
I love nature and all God's creatures.
I got to meet Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash at a concert 37 years ago.
I toured the USA and Canada as a member of a Christian Rock Band when I was 15 years old.
I grew up in the hometown of President Harry S Truman and saw the former President everyday on his daily walks, the Secret Service was always trailing behind. President Truman always had a smile and a wave for everyone.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I did think of something else kinda interesting. When I was a teen, I went to lots of concerts, but when I was a preteen, I saw Elvis in concert and also Sonny and Cher.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow you are right, some very special people on here , wish i could meet all of you.. lets see when i was a teenager i was a car hop on roller skates did not last very long though bumpy car lot....years and years ago.. i was a maid at a elete health spa sanaitarium [sp] that kellogg founded.. not long after jfk was shot, i was assisned to stand on upper floor with state policeman and identify anyone i did not reconise pres. johnson was visiting... big deal..... lol i went to nursing school after my children grew up and worked as a nurse for twenty years finaly retired and enjoying my little piece of heaven right now....


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I was an interpreter for the deaf for 2 years
DH and I knew each other for 3 months when we married, I was 17, 26 years ago
spent 4 years in Belgium, Dad worked for SHAPE
I had my Achilles tendon unattached and re attached and was in casts for 6 months
My grandmothers made a quilt that was presented to Ladybird Johnson during her tour of the south (one made the top and the other and my mom quilted it)
Had a 100% blockage of my LAD found 6 weeks after I turned 40 with no history of heart problems 
Not a very exciting life, but it's mine


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> I try on WIHH's clothes and undergarments when she's not home.


I'm not surprised


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I'm surprised all right. 

I made Master Diver by fifteen and have had the coolest encounters with whale sharks, manta rays, sea turtles, sharks and moray eels I could have imagined. Did you know some mantas beg to give divers rides?  Paid for it all myself.


Oh, and I have a labrador who overestimates his swimming abilities and has had to be rescued from himself a few times. Idiot.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:clap:I think we have a very special group of people here..It is a pleasure to be in your company!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i just finished reading all your letters....gosh i am a nobody......


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I worked for the local radio station for four & a half years. I was the receptionist, wrote and recorded commercials, did the books, worked up the program log, and played DJ when someone didnât show up for work. While working there I had coffee with Justin Wilson, the Cajun Cook. I met Jim Weatherly who wrote âMidnight Train to Georgiaâ for Gladys Knight and had lunch with our state representative, Sonny Montgomery several times. Mr. Montgomery was a true southern gentleman.

I hate worms. They make me throw up. 

I met my Hubby at a small convenience store where we both worked. I couldnât stand him. I thought he was hateful and ugly. Boy, was I wrong. LOL

I worked in a small hospital as a lab and x-ray tech. I was taught on the job and in less than three months could do everything that the licensed personnel did. I took call, worked weekends and nights with no supervision. I also learned to do EKGs and ABGs while working there. I worked there for more than four years. One of the most favorite jobs I have ever held. The radio station flunkie was the other.

I talked to Tennessee Ernie Ford on the phone once when he called a guy I worked for. They were close friends.

SGG


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

puddlejumper007 said:


> i just finished reading all your letters....gosh i am a nobody......


I don't believe that for one minute...you are the one ..the only...puddlejumper!!!:bouncy:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

southrngardngal said:


> I hate worms. They make me throw up.
> 
> SGG



I would suggest you stop eating them. 

Some more about myself that you don't know:

I sometimes wear mismatched socks.

I have a large collection of socks with cats, dogs, cows, etc. on them and I have socks for every holiday, even Mother's Day.

Right now I am wearing a pink houseshoe on my left foot and a black houseshoe on my right foot.

Sometimes I don't brush my hair for days, but I wash it every night.

My hubby doesn't mind my eccentric look.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I used to drive a race car.
I'm related to a lot of famous people, both in the political world and in Hollyweird.


----------



## redwall (Mar 10, 2007)

lets she
I live in TENT 5 DAYS OUT OF THE WEEK WITH TROBLED YOUTH
my family owns a school
an uncle grows most of the figs used by fig newton
i can: can meat, make bead, candles. now if someone would teach me to hunt... 
i am about to be unemployed anyone wants a farm hand or something.........
oh my mom is blind and i hate target for the way they treat guide dogs
my brother is a profesional video game player sigh


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Ravenlost said:


> I would suggest you stop eating them. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *LOL I have never tried them as food. I can't stand for one to touch me. Even looking at a worm will make me throw up*


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Wow - just wow.

Not much here. 


Let's see....


I took modeling classes, and was approached by several different people wanting me to model. I did model a little, mostly for free for friends who were photography majors in college and needed one. Call me chicken. The skirt I wore in my high-school play my senior year, my son's classmate wore in their 5th grade-play last year. And she was NOT a chubby girl. People used to ask me if I was anorexic.

I was privledged in college to meet several prominent state and federal legislators, including (future at the time) President Clinton. I have to say he is a very charismatic speaker and person, all politics aside.

I never wanted to stay in Oklahoma after graduating college, I fully intended to go somewhere the "movers and shakers" were.

I was once told I would make a great political wife (intended as a compliment, I'm sure :stars. I actually used to be interested in Politics.

My brother is three months older than my father-in-law, and my sister is two months older than my mother-in-law. On a related note, my oldest nephew (7 years younger than me) has two daughters. When you put all our kids together, they are (roughly, we have birthdays coming up in the next couple of weeks) 11, 9, 7, 5, and 4. 

I met my husband in August, started dating him in September and we had thoroughly discussed marriage by Thanksgiving. He (officially) asked me on New Year's Eve. We were married right after Thanksgiving the next year. 

I was always one of the smartest kids in my classes, but I never applied myself. I still had mostly A's in class. I never took the SATs, but I scored a 30 in Science on my ACTs. I don't like Science. I met my husband in a science class in college.

People still ask me (just a couple of weeks ago, even) if I wear false eyelashes, because they are so long. NO, I don't.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Well....I guess I am a nobody compared to some of you!!!!!

I have a undergrad degree in political science. 
I was more of a homesteader as a kid than I am today.
I wish I would have married DW many years before I did...we had dated 15 years ago, then got back together 6 years ago.
My sister has been very successful in her career, and about 250 people report to her.
My father is a near genius and has a photographic memory, even though he would deny it vehemently if you asked him.
I secretly wish I were an Indy car driver, and could win the Indianapolis 500 and have my likeness on the Borg-Warner trophy.
I also secretly wish I could have my picture on the front page of the Wall Street Journal for doing something good. They have the coolest dot pattern photos.
I wish I made enough to drive a Cadillac, and could pay cash when I traded yearly.
My mom makes meatloaf that is to die for.
I have never seen Star Wars or ET, and probably never will.
I got to shake John Mellencamp's hand once.

Clove


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

Used to drive my own motorcycle -- no way was I going to sit behind my hubby.
Actually had two bikes -- one was a modified chopped.
Taught several years in an Amish one-room school
Have co-parented approx. 100 foster children
DH & I adopted 8 special-needs older children (wow! never again!)
Built a model railroad set in our basement for 6 running trains
Learned to ride a horse at age 46.
Trained and broke one of our horses to saddle and to harness 
Have endured 12 operations * numerous lacerations that needed sutures
Have had more piddlin' jobs than I care to count just to do something different
Still wish I could sky dive but have some health issues
Play piano, organ, and accordion. 
Used to play clarinet and sax but don't have the breath to do so anymore
Taught in a mission school on the Mexican border for one year.
Now I'm too poor to do much of anything but live quietly and I love it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Im the only person on the face of the earth that has not seen the Rocky Horror Picture Show.

I have played the clarinet for 35 years (and boy are my fingers tired, nyuk nyuk)

I just became a grandma 

Ive seen an opera at the Metropolitan Opera House (a lifetime dream)

My favorite music is Glenn Miller, Tommy Dorsey, Artie Shaw, and 60s rock 

I could probably answer just about any question about the early space program up through Apollo :nerd:

Im a huge Civil War buff and have been to many of the battlefields on the east coast


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Oooh, Oooh, I was a cheerleader in high school - the old fashioned kind, no gymastics or tumbling allowed beyond cartwheels, and not even them for me - I was tall enough that the coach thought it took too long for me to "get over" and told me not to do it anymore because I made her nervous!!! She was also my high-school English teacher, and quite a spitfire in her own right!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing. I am a pretty boring person.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

paulaswolfpack said:


> The worst thing I ever did was phone sex at the age of 2 mI had to take care of my family it was not so bad,paula


the age of TWO?


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I was (sort of) forced to dress up for a showing of Rocky Horror when I was in college. I borrowed an old dance outfit from my roommate, a bowler hat from a friend, and wore black heels, black pantyhose, black dance leotard off one shoulder and long sleeve on the other, black bowler and curled my hair very tightly. I then put on stage-type makeup, pulled all the hair to one side where it covered one eye, put on the hat and went. 






No one recognized me. Really. Even the people who saw me every single day, ate with me, had classes with me and were in the same clubs as I was. It was actually kind of fun.

At that point, I remembered "the dance". Now, I just vaguely remember "the song"!


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

In 1986 I ran(not walked) Grandma's Marathon in Duluth, MN.
In college I worked as a Calculus Tutor for members of the Women's Volleyball Team. Yes, they were taller than me, LOL.
In a former life I sat drinking Erkl Pivo at a quaint outdoor Cafe on the harbor of GDansk, Poland  The Heavy, grey, gritty steel of ships juxtaposed against the cold blue Baltic. Shadows of ornate steeples cast forth like fingers reaching out to the Sea. The Home of Joseph Conrad. Lech Walesa's town. Lechia fur Biskuie! Prosche Pivo!

I'm a gettin' all misty eyed here :help:...
Mark


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I guess I'm pretty dull too.

I used to (<---- note past tense) do 5-600 situps a day half as many push ups (really hated them then and now) and spent hours on a bike or with weights. As if farming wasn't enough of a work out.

I collect oil lamps

Used to play trumpet......... loathsome noise maker the only one who liked it was my Springer Spanial who'd howl along and stick her nose into the bell. I think she liked it.

No desire to live in the past but I could work in a museum or re-created historical village. 

I'm a past chair of our local farmers' market vice chair now. 

Hate flying so much I drive my car slow.

favorite colour is orange, never thought I lked anything that was orange but orange tabby cats are great.

I could have shared a birthday with my wife, I was 5 days early she was 5 days late.

I went to college to be a banker.....a foolish youthful waste I know.

I had eye surgury at 2 I'm told. 

10 fingers 10 toes more good luck than good planning. I once got my arm between the rim and a 23.1x 34 tire as I pryed it on to the rim. I didn't break it but it was pretty useless for a couple of months.

I swim like a chunk of granite.

I like camping, boating and fishing.

I can cook, reasonably well too.


----------



## HopeFarms (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, I'm new here, so these won't be much of a surprise, but:

I worked at Subway (sandwiches) for one day. 

I was accepted into the California Highway Patrol Academy, and then changed my mind (I was 24 and really wanted to be a Mounted Police Officer, but the only way was through the CHP, because they had combined forces with the CA state police).

My favorite job was working for the YMCA summer camp programs as a Wrangler, teaching inner-city kids to ride horses. It was the lowest paying job I have ever had, and I would do it again in a heartbeat.

It has taken me the entire last year to learn how to bake (anything!) properly. And I'm still learning (and burning).

I'm scared of Llamas, emu's, ostriches, and camels. And deathly afraid of snakes. 

I didn't get married until I was 32 (dh was 38) and knew my dh for 8 years before we got together. I was one of his dispatchers!!

haha! just reading what I wrote, I think I'm boring!! 

I love reading everyone's surprises though. Thanks for tolerating me!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm a goth girl, I dress in corsets and chains and wear lots of black eyeliner and dark purple lipstick 

I'm a music promoter and former plus size model

I have had my poetry published and I have been in a magazine.

I used to be a thrill seekr, went cave splunking, hang-gliding and used to sword fight.


Now here I am at 42, widowed and realizing about two years ago I spent most of my life living for the here and now, having fun and not looking much to the future. I'm preping now and health issues don't allow for the physical challenges anymore but I will be darned if I'm gonna give up my eyeliner and corsets!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Nothing. I am a pretty boring person.


I was told to watch out for the quiet ones!


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Question of what to say and not to sayâ¦ hmm

Starting from the younger years:

I was a perfect angel of a little girl, obedient and sweet as pie.

Iâm terrified of ants.

I developed a severe fear of public speaking after fainting in front of 1000 students while on stage trying to give a speech. 

I started stripping in Canada at age 18, only because I was too hi to be afraid of being on stage. I did drugs and stripping for one year only.

Iâve served up several BBQs at my home to Bachman-Turner Overdrive band.

Peas make me puke, literally. Even the smell makes me gag.

I gave up a millionaire inheritance for freedom to live how I want, not as others required.

Iâve driven around half the country alone, then hitch-hiked the same route alone during which time I met some great and really odd (okay, scary) people, and volunteered in various soup kitchens and food pantries.

Somehow I developed a fear of heights around this time. No clue why.

I used to have deep red, auburn hair. It went near black after having my son. *shrug*

I met my partner through online gaming (fantasy, not gambling) seven years ago, and will probably meet our next partner the same way. (Yes, poly.)

Iâm a budding Buddhist practitioner. 

Iâm a dominant woman that doesnât use high-heels, doesn't get into fetishes, and doesn't wear PVC outfits. Go figure, Iâm eco-green. I do use paddles and belts. *cough*

Of all the things on my To Do list from childhood there are only two left for me to do: Learn at least one traditional art (painting, drawing, musical instrument, etc). Write a book (nonfiction) or novel. 

Iâve never broken a bone. Odd. And like Shelly says, âCan't make bisquits if my life depended on it.â


----------



## WindSongAcres (Aug 8, 2007)

You all have led such exciting lives! Mine's pretty ho-hum!
There's 26 years difference between my husband and I - we've been married for 15 wonderful years. 
I went to college at age 30 (I had 3 children under the age of 11 at the time).
I'm a utilization review nurse in a small rural hospital.
Took up horse back riding in my early 30's, learned to drive a team of horses in my mid 30's.
I have a nephew 4 years older than me.
I became a step-mother at age 30 to a daughter 2 years older than me and a step-great-grandmother at age 43.
I'm expecting my first blood grandson in June.
I talked with Porter Wagoner on the phone a few years ago.
I'm the only pioneer in my family (at least I felt like one when we made the move from NE Penna. to South central Missouri 7 years ago)!
My 5th great grandfather surveyed roads for William Penn and founded a small town in Pa - called Stockport.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

1.) I am a consentual owned slave in a Natural Order Relationship. I'm madly truly and deeply in love with the Man who owns me, body heart mind and soul.

2) I love mice, snakes, slugs, snails, worms... but I'm scared to DEATH of junebugs

3) I spent my summers in Europe, growing up.

4) I took 7 years of machine shop and CAD/CAM in high school and college

5) I've been accepted to the apprenticeship program at general motors 3 times to be a metal model maker... and didnt do it.

6) got a trunk slammed on the back of my head when I was 4 , have the scar to prove it

7) wasted 2800 dollars to attend the American School of Dog Grooming... to learn everything I already knew... but I got a CERTIFICATE to prove I knew it.

8) spent 6 years grooming full time till I decided an apprenticeship in training would round out my career nicely ( I didnt pay for that)

9) I own a harley I rarely ride.

10) my father, in his 60's, was one of the biggest dope busts in Michigan

11) I've imbibed, on a regular basis, in most of the drugs he got busted for at an early point in my adulthood. (glad THATS over.)

12) I've seen Rocky Horror...97 times... most of them were on drugs.

I could probably come up with a couple dozen more but why put dessert before the meal?

I.S.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

People who meet me in person after reading my post #here are often surprised that I'm likable  .... what's with that??

Marlene


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I have had an inherent love of medicine and it's practice since I was four. 

I used to be a *total* Goth/Alternative girl. Bleached my hair white, wore black, had a life full of angst...

I started smoking when I was 27!

DH is 18 years older than me. He looked a lot younger than he is when I stared dating him!

I am absolutely terrified of flying. Eek!

I just resigned from my career as a professional firefighter to go back to being a full time Paramedic.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I am a quiet person, but am a nurse, a cosmetologist, gardner, and I testified in the McGinn murder trial, am in one sentence in the book they wrote about him. I find my joy in trying to brighten someone's rough day. I love the singing voice of Pavarotti. I kiss my goats. LOL


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I guess I'm one of the "boring" ones, too. Let's see...

1. I married my dh when I was 18 and he was 21, 22 years ago. No regrets and no children.
2. We have been homesteading together since the day we married.
3. I like animals more than children.
4. I want to live in an extremely remote cabin in Alaska.
5. I will not drive in cities, for any reason.
6. I go for days at a time without seeing or speaking to anyone besides dh and I don't mind it a bit.
7. I am right handed and left eye dominant. Could not hit a thing until I learned to shoot a left handed rifle.
8. I was a vet tech for 12 years.
9. My father restores antique cars and has done some work for the author Clive Cussler. I've met him and have his autograph. 
10. Met CW McCall on one of my Dad's antique car tours and have his autograph.
11. I have had 4 articles published (one just last month about milking Dexter cows).
12. I am a huge Tolkien fan


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thought of another couple of things:

When I was 11, I was riding in a car in the rain in SC. The car went off the road, flipped three times, and ended up upside down in a swamp. Had I not been wearing my seatbelt and had the car hood not landed on an old fence post that kept the car from submerging, I probably wouldn't be here today.

I can't have alcohol or caffeine because of a medical condition.

One of my surgeries was supposed to have been written up in a medical journal.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

1. I was a hippie in the 60's
2. I found God in a drop-house
3. My husband and I were disc jockeys/producers of the first Christian rock radio program on the east coast of Florida
4. We owned a Christian bookstore
5. We were concert promotions for Amy Grant, Petra, Russ Taft, and Carman
6. I won a statewide table setting contest in Michigan
7. I don't mind snakes, lizards mice or rats; but I'm deathly afraid of spiders and palmetto bugs
8. I still prefer rock music to any other type of music, watch Idol faithfully, and wish the Next Rock star would return to TV (Even though I'm age 60 something ).
9. I shook the hand of Jimmy Carter
10. I've been married one time and we've been married now for 40 years.
11. Have a fear of riding in cars.


----------



## caryatid (Jan 27, 2003)

I've been an artistic nude model (as recently as yesterday! LOL) 
As a figure painter, I didn't think it was fair to ask people to pose for me unless I could get the courage to do it myself.  

I got engaged to a man I had never been on a date with, and moved across the country for him (and we did NOT meet on the internet! LOL) 

I HATE the questions "How many kids do you have" and "Are they all yours" (thanks to my stepmother, who always introduced me as "Steve's daughter") 

I gave away my $1K engagement ring, with tears of joy.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't have anything too shocking.

I like to shoot trap; skeet and pistol. 

I taught my wife to shoot guns and the bow and arrow.

I used to reload most of my shot shell ammunition. I also reloaded my .243 rifle ammo and had a accurate rifle I shot wood chucks with at over 400 yards. The farmer was very happy when ever I come to his place.

I got into Boy Scouts with my three sons. They are grown now with children of their own. I am still active volunteering at our reservation and working to care for the Camp.

I started and developed our Council Adult Basic Backpacking Course to train adults and give them the skills they need to take their older boys out backpacking. This helps keep the older boys in scouting by giving them a challenge. I turned over the leadership to a great trainer and the course is still going on after 20 years.

I took Wood Badge, Advanced Scout Leadership Training and later served as part of the Wood Badge Training Staff.

I received The Silver Beaver Award from our BSA Council for my service to scouting.

I was an elected vestryman and later a Senior Warden of my Episcopal Church. I served over 9 years.

I was on the search committee for a new priest. Others and I attend services at various churches and interviewed candidates.

I served 6 years as a Trustee of my carpenter's local and was head of the Trial Committee.

I used to bass fish in State B.A.S.S. Tournaments. One year I came in 13th fishing from the back of the other competitors boats.

I write a free form type of prose. I write only for myself when the spirit moves me. It usually has some emotion or spiritual theme to it. My dear friend Marcia and my sons are about the only ones that have read my writings. My writings about my dog Duchess bought her to tears. I guess it was good.

We have 2 grand daughters and 4 grandsons. More to come ?????

DW and I will celebrate 42 years of marriage in May if she lets me live that long.  NJ Rich


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I find you all fascinating..keep it coming....Isn't it amazing that with all our diversity we have a love of homesteading in common!


----------



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm married to my cousin.....who I met online. :shrug:
I was the lab technologist, at 16, working for the top mycologists in the world.
Some man tried to buy me from my father at 14, while we were eating at McDonalds. He was not American and I guess he fancied young blondes.


----------



## dmarie (Jan 1, 2006)

My kids think I lead such a boring life----so let's see:

-have had several "careers"--waitress,legal secretary, chiropractic assistant, elderly care, private nanny, had the goal of being a lawyer, but worked for one instead
-had pneumonia twice-first at the age of 2 and almost died, lived due to a new thing-penicillan
-have had my share of stitches, broken bones and surgeries
-didn't get my drivers licence until 30
-was one of the first in my family to attend college (age 17)
-met dh at 18, married at 19, daughter at 20, son at 22
-met Lynn Johnston who does the comic strip "For Better For Worse"-she lives 2 hours away
-saw Tom Jones in concert, Roger Whitaker in concert, River Dance on tour
-enjoy live theatre
-hates snakes-
-was very good at field hockey, and floor hockey
-bought old homes, renovated then sold them 
-am very interested in anything to do with the Civil War
-would like to live completely off the grid
-enjoy going to little out of the way diners
-have toured Canada coast to coast and a few of the American States
-would like to fly in a hotair balloon
-would like to live in Alaska
-would like to own a team of sled dogs
-dream of taking part in a marathon
Geez--reading through all the above--maybe my kids are right!! They are now 32 and 31.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Some more about boring old me (who sits in her house behind a locked gate and seldom leaves the farm):

1. I used to deliver mail to the Washington Redskins and several U.S. congressmen.

2. I once partied all night with Jefferson Airplane.

3. As a teenager I was very involved with the church (Methodist) but now I flat out do not believe in religious organizations.

4. I had a miscarriage in high school and never told my parents (and never will).

5. The best job I ever had was working at the U.S. Forest Service.

6. I'm allergic to adhesives. Even bandaids make me break out in a rash. Makes all those surgeries I've had quite difficult!


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Lets see, since none of you know me, I can say anything I want. I am a paid lounge singer in Vegas, when Im not here baking bread and loving my DGKs. Years ago, I sang country with Loretta Lynn and Conway Twitty. I flew a small aircraft into the pacific ocean and survived. I make one heck of a apple pie. I cleaned the motel AC DC trashed and they left me a huge tip. I mean huge! I once got a kiss from Elvis, and can cook bean soup and dumplins better then anyone.....YOu all can pick and choose what you wish to believe......


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

OK - I'm just putting the biggest shocker on...

I was a Pork Queen (gasp, I still have my tiara) :1pig:

_(shhhhh - I still have my pigskin sash too)_


----------



## teachable (Jan 15, 2007)

-I'm afraid of success just as much as failure.

-I married my high school sweetheart.

-My initials were HAM and I was born on Easter, so I am a Easter HAM!

-I was at the zoo this weekend and in the bathroom, a toddler looked up at me and then said to his mom, "Wow, She looks like a princess!" 

-I ride a custom tandem bicycle.

-One day I want to disappear and travel the world.. that day might come sooner than I think...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My uncle played banjo with Flat and Scruggs and Ernest Tubb.
I was once arrested for armed robbery.
I broke a rib during a coughing fit.
I was once physically thrown out of jail and told to get in my car, go home and sleep it off.
I was flight for lifed to Ft.Collins after 3 hours in the ER.
I watch chick flicks.
One of my best friends is a Democrat.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

```
found God in a drop-house
```
Pardon my lack of knowledge Karen, but what is a drop house?

```
One of my best friends is a Democrat
```
LOL Cornhusker!

This is such an interesting thread!


----------



## wewantout (Feb 7, 2007)

Sonshine said:


> I'm a gospel clown/illusionist. I also train gospel clowns and puppeteers.



Ok you have gotta expound on this one. LOL


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

roadless said:


> For me, people are surprised to learn that I once worked for a carnival . That is how I ended up in this area, I am orginally from Pa. Also that I own and ride a harley.


 small world i was a carnie many a year in ny fun city, zabel, fairland amusments and many more and i all so ride my harleys. i was born in the carnie business did it till i was 21 or so grew up on the rd with my dad. dad still has not grown up. carnie power. ricky:goodjob:


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought of a few more..
I use to smoke before i got pregnant with my first daughter.
I was a heavy drinker in my 20's.. no more drinking now.
I cut myself taking out the garbage had to have 15 stitches on my leg and still have the scar from it.
I seen The Cars, Rick Springfield (drool) in concert, when i was a teenager.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I was on TV twice. Once when I was in middle school - that was on an educational program about speaking Spanish. The other time was a few years ago for the local animal rescue league when I was a foster home for felines and very dedicated volunteer (a passion for animals). 

I've had a job since I could legally have one, and had regular jobs before that (babysitting and ironing) just because I saw the value in making money. Most of my working life I've had at least 2 jobs (day job, afternoon/evening job).

I was a city girl until the last 15 years of my life. 

I can shoot accurately and am pretty good with a bow & arrow too. I used to be very accurate with knife throwing but I haven't done that in years so.... I don't know.

I can sew, crochet, knit, quilt and am pretty crafty at making all kinds of things. I'd love to learn to sculpture with clay, metals, etc. I'd also like to learn to weld.

I do NOT like being a loner; I am a people person. Living in such an isolated area has been a real challenge to me. The long, hard winter months nearly make me crazy.

I've traveled to every state in the United States, to old Mexico and to Canada. I've 'hob-nobbed' with multi-millionaires, attended lovely gatherings, and would rather spend my time with friends, loved ones and be in the country. I've turned down trips to Cancun, Hawaii and cruises. I have no desire to take vacations or travel anymore.

I'd love it if all my neighbors were HT'ers and we could work together toward common goals of our self-sufficiency, i.e. being off the grid, setting up windmills, building fences, buildings (like the old barn raisings), helping each other out when it's needed, etc.

I've owned a beauty salon, a wig salon, and been an executive level Secretary/Administrative Assistant. I've been a meeting & convention planner, and HR Asst. Director (part of my other Adm Asst duties). I've owned income property most of my adult life (while working a FT job) - houses we've bought cheap, moved in, fixed up & duplexed, then rented out. I'm burned out on that now... no more thank you! 

I play music by ear (not by note) and have been able to master most instruments with a little time and practice... altho I haven't played anything in a few years. 

I was brought up very strict, but with a lot of love. I was a preacher's kid and I obeyed cause I knew my dad would kill me if I didn't! I remember twice disobeying - and both times I got caught. I learned my lesson!

My mother died when I was 8.

I love spending time with older people and learning from them how things used to be done.

I like to collect old manual tools and kerosene lanterns.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

I was a "Pioneer Girl" in 4th and 5th grade (I loved it!...anyone else here?)
I was 14 when I started dating my husband to be (who was 16) Still am 27 years later....
I was a town gal who always wanted to marry a farmer thanks to Little House on the Prairie (I did, a dairy farmer) 
I babysat three sets of twins from one family when I lived in Granite Falls, MN (and made the going rate of $.50 an hour!) Ages: 3 yrs, 18 months, newborns (all boys) and I was probably in 7th grade at the time.
After HS graduation (Sebeka, MN), I went on a "Road Trip" with my girl friend and we drove from MN to California (met the lady who was famous for "Where's the Beef?!" commercial, down to New Mexico and back to MN (hey, that was pretty big stuff coming from a town that had no stop lights!)
I lost a younger brother to Gulf War Illness
I gave Bob Dole a poem about him (in dealing with Gulf War Illness and the government covering it up) in 1997 in Washington, DC
I lost an older brother to AIDS
My entire family (husband, myself and two daughters) was poisoned after living in a home that had a fuel oil leak underneath it (we were later included in a book written by Alison Johnson entitled "Casualties of Progress" (my brother's story was included in her book "Gulf War Syndrome")
I have an annoying laugh (ask my daughters and husband)
I love to play jokes/pranks on people
I love to laugh
I love trying out new things...sometimes they work, sometimes they don't (making wine, soap, jelly, bread, cheese, etc.) Writing songs, poems, crocheting, gardening, etc)
I love reading about other families with good old country values.
My favorite book is "The Good Life" by the Nearings about self-sufficient living 
Lost our 21 year old nephew in 2006 in Iraq. That Church group (I think from Kansas) picketed his funeral holding signs reading "thank God for dead soldiers", etc. Pretty remarkable how they call themselves Christians.
I received a washboard from my daughter for Xmas...complete with an attached harmonica, tambourine, cow bells, spoons, and gloves with thimbles glued on...now I need to find a band that will include me????
and, oh yes, I use to ride a unicycle in parades 
Better quit before this turns into a book! (I'm also long-winded


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

In Junior HS I was actively studying Satanism.
My parents sent me to a Christian school starting in 9th grade and I got saved during an evangelistic chapel service.
I was a straight A student in science all through HS and even earned honors.
I planned to study to become a veterinarian but after one semester at Delaware Valley College I transferred to Philadelphia College of Bible and graduated 4 years later with a BS in Bible/Missions.
I worked for about 4 years for a mission board in the home office.
I have been a pastoral intern, a youth leader/counselor, and done church maintenance. I also did set ups for weddings, etc. at the church.
I have had seminary classes as well as a few classes towards an MBA.
I attended Orleans Technical Inst. at night and made very high grades graduating with a certificate in Heating and Plumbing. They referred me to Spring Garden Inst. where I graduated with a Power Plant certificate one year later.
I was once the shift engineer for a high rise complex in center city Philadelphia.
I have been a hospital engineer for over 15 years.
At my present hospital, I was the first employee hired - I was there before the president of the hospital was even appointed.


Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

The only movie my mom and I saw together in the theater was Schindler's List. I vividly remember her handing me a kleenex, and we both cried. Being with her that day, in tears, was one of the most moving experiences of my life.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We can add more? Cool....... well for me anyhow

I catch honey bee swarms. Drives my bro nutz... we'll be baling hay and drive through a thousand bees so I jump off and follow them to the swarm on a branch. Then i recruited him to help catch it!! OK that one didn't work out as planned, bee stings help arthritis which I experience at its pleasure.

I rebuilt a Jeep J20 from the frame up....... its mostly a guy thing but trucks can be girly too I guess...... why not Jeeps are soul food for the tool box.

My retirement savings say moo and that doesn't bother me


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Hmm, I used to do modeling, I bellydance :happy: and on occasion get into armor & fight like it's 999 :viking: I am the mechanic of the family, and have a soft spot for  crossover romance novels - what can I say, I'm a sucker for a happy ending :kissy:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

wewantout said:


> Ok you have gotta expound on this one. LOL



I'm a children's minister who teaches through using clowning, illusions and puppetry.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, since others are adding more I'll add to my list too.

I have been married 3 times (they say the third times a charm)
My present DH is 8 years younger than I am.

My second DH had 3 children when we got married. I took belly dancing classes with his middle DD, took taikwondo with his DS, but drew the line at gymnastics with youngest DD. Was too tired. LOL

I've always wanted to skydive, but the closest I came to it was indoor skydiving in Pigeon Forge, TN. I lost the wind current and landed on my neck. I didn't want to leave though, so I gave the thumbs up to the instructor and continued our lesson. My neck was stiff for 3 months afterwards.

We've owned a computer store.

I've given birth to 4 children, all of whom have passed away. We adopted our DS and our DD we got custody of when she was 14 and her birthmom died of a drug overdose.

I've been skinny dipping (before becoming a Christian)

Have had 7 surgeries, all female, before they finally did a complete hysterectomy at the age of 24.

Have been to every state in the US except for 7. Have been to 6 countries outside of the US.

Can juggle, facepaint and do balloon sculpting. I also have trained over 100 clowns and puppeteers.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Other than that, my life has been pretty quiet.


yeah, maybe, until you married Cabin fever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Some more things you probably don't know about me...

My sewing machine hates me.

I wear mismatched socks and sometimes mismatched house shoes.

I like to eat cold fried catfish right out of the fridge.

When I was eight years old my best friend died.

I can never tell a joke because I always forget the punch line right when I get to it.

I can go days without brushing my hair, but I wash it every night (good thing it's short).

I haven't worn anything except pajamas since I got home from Texas Thursday afternoon!


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

Ravenlost said:


> I haven't worn anything except pajamas since I got home from Texas Thursday afternoon!



Awesome! I like you :goodjob:!

Michelle


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

-certified scuba diver
-certified private pilot
-certified in sailing
-played drums in heavy metal bands for 12+ yrs
-self taught guitarist
- been to mexico about 10 times as well as 1/2 the islands in the caribbean and stayed at some REAL nice EXPENSIVE resorts,even went to Hedonism for a few days I've cruised the deleware river on "Lady Sandals" a 140ft yacht owned by the owner of Sandals Resorts. I work for an airline my ex gf was a travel agent so we stay cheap...really cheap
- computer geek, i used to have a pc repair/custom builds business..still do work on the side
- I've met a bunch of celebs, football players, bands, i see Lynyrd Syknyrd all the time...work, target..everywhere, even met archbishop desmond tutu and his family.
- I've swam with dolphins in blue lagoon island in the Bahamas, fed stingrays from my hand while on a dive in the cayman islands, hand fed a large barracuda. 
- I can fly for free and never go anywhere. 
- I rebuild and chop old motorcycles, two i''m working on now are a '79 harley sportster chopper and ]'75 kawasaki triple two stroke.
- went to school to be a commercial pilot but got bored with flying
- have a short attn span. I get really into something and then after about 2 weeks it get bored and find something different. 
- from the time i was 14 till i was 23 i had hair down to my elbows all the way around 








- learned to ride motorcycles when i was 4 
- broke my foot in 6 places while surfing my very first time, requiring surgery and 3 months out of work. 
- I'm a great cook
- I have a severe blood/needle phobia
-helped a pro painter do the bodywork and paint for a chopper that was built live on the today show on NBC


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

What an interesting bunch of people we have here. I think I'm pretty boring compared to the rest of you.

I love to cook but hate to bake. I can bake very well, I just don't like it. 

I really enjoy a good game of chess.

I'm the only person to have been a finalist in a local cooking contest each of the 15 years it has been held.

I enjoy painting ceramic bisque items...I find it very relaxing.

I once cooked lunch for Julia Child.

I collect toy tractors. I have around 50.


----------



## Ozark-Dew (Aug 4, 2005)

it is the people I know that are fascinating...me, I have never been special myself.

I have cousins that are famous in the blue grass music industry.

I had pancreatitis caused by gall stones blocking the common bile duct.

I've broken bones, but that is not surprising I suppose.

I was surprised after a recent x-ray verifying that I tore apart my achilles tendon - that I have had a few old breaks in my ankle. I never knew that I had broken my ankle before.

sometimes people are surprised I guess because I am dresses only and grow long hair - they expect that I am a member of a "pentecostal church" I am not.


----------



## MTNwomanAR (Jul 23, 2002)

Hmmm, let's see....
I was a talented artist while in school...for some reason or another, since I've gotten older, I can't seem to draw or paint ANYthing!!! What's up with that??? 
When I was in my 20's, I was a black out drunk...would drink just to get drunk, til one day, I had an all night black out....quit right then and there....could have become an alcoholic very easily.....now, I drink maybe one or two a year.... :clap: Ran for rodeo queen a few times, and even won an appearance trophy at the Westville Oklahoma rodeo... :baby04:
I started in 4h showing horses when I was 15, and showed til I was 23...won tons of trophies and ribbons, which I still have in boxes.....LOTS of them!!!  I used to be a "girly girl", wearing makeup, glitter[hey, it was the 80's man!], and dancing til the sun came up...closed down the VIP club in Springdale, many, many times!!! 
Am very much a girly girl when it comes to spiders, and bugs in general...scream like heck!! But, I can kill snakes with the best of em. Can even skin/tan the hides....  Absolutely,positively HATE HATE HATE daddy long legs.....
Have lived without running water or electricity for almost 12 years now. Live in a converted reefer trailer....with my half dozen dogs, and 30+ cats........
I collect ANYthing to do with Lord of the Rings...and some of the actors that are in it....LOVE Viggo Mortensen!!! :happy: 
Am a very avid reader.
I collect dvds.
Have worked at the same job for 25 years.
Been married 2 times, divorced the same. Probably won't do it again....
Built my 57 Panhead Harley....rode it to Sturgis in 93, and had a BLAST!!! No trouble at all.....put oil and gas in it, and rode the crap out of it!! I put 10000 miles on the ole girl the first year I built it....  
Was a girl scout counselor for one summer between jobs. Took my horse and was in charge of the "wrangler" camp....had a blast, and took a red cross life saving swimming course too...
Used to play the trombone, then switched to the tenor sax, after my sister got tired of hers.......wish I still had my sax!!! 
I was born in Ohio, but our family moved to Arkansas when I was 14. Those are the only 2 states I've lived in. 
I have had many of my photographs published, and hope to be able to make a living at it one of these days.... 
I have 14-15 cases of avon bottles that my dad bought when my mom sold avon in the 60's and 70's. Some are till full and in boxes.....


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ooooh, Its time for additions!

1.) I have terrible luck with brothers.. had two. both died. (Dan was three years older than me and was hit by a car while we were walking when he was 18, Ryan was a baby and died of heart problems when I was 10) my one and only sister is still kickin.

2.) I know the words to every single Barry Manilow song (saw him in concert when I was 9 and sobbed the whole time, I was so happy)... I'm strange, I know lol

3.) I've been on TV too! lol (Wife Swap)

4.) I can't spell to save my life!! (thank goodness for spell check!)

5.) I was home schooled my senior year due to Mono.

6.) when I was 16 I was in jail for 4 hours for stealing cottage cheese! , I didn't steal the cottage cheese!! lol charges were dropped and Kroger's apologized... I have never gone back into that Kroger's!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

lets see, I guess I can add some fun..

I won the school spelling bee in 5th grade, placed 17th in the county.

I was reading at the age of 3.

I spent 31 days in a locked down psychotic ward at the age of 14.

I broke a rib after being hurled into the air at a heavy metal concert.

some people here already know my daughter and I spent a winter in the ozarks living in a bus with no utilities.

certified scuba diver.

I have a tattoo on the back of my head.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Okay, spill it.  What's the tattoo of?


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I can't believe I forgot this! All the talk of broken bones..... apparently I broke my neck and never even knew it. Years later I went to the chiropractor. He took xrays of my spine and then we discussed my medical history. He asked when I broke my neck, and how. I assured him that I had never broken my neck, but he insisted, and showed me the xrays. Apparently it is not as uncommon as one would think to suffer a broken neck without knowing it. That surprised the heck out of ME, so I guess it would surprise other people too, lol.

_I broke a rib after being hurled into the air at a heavy metal concert._

lonelyfarmgirl, I never got hurled at a heavy metal concert, but on the last P.Floyd tour I did my gig was at the mix position out in the middle of the field (we were doing mostly outdoor, stadium shows). In Europe we often had crowds of 100,000+ and by the time I was ready to go out to my position, just before the show started, the place would be packed to the gills and it was nearly impossible to get through the crowd. I came up with a great way- I'd go down to the barricade pit in front of the stage and climb over the barricade, waving my pass, pointing to the mix position, and I'd yell out "hot soup, coming through, hot soup". The crowd would pick me up and pass me across the field over their heads till I got to the mix position. It was awesome- the only way to travel, lol! And, without a single inappropriate touch ever- no groping. Maybe I should be insulted by that, lol. The crowd always got a kick out of it. However, NOT something I would try at a heavy metal concert!

MTNwomanAR, I have seen some of the photos you have posted on the forums- loved them. You have a great eye, hope you succeed with your photography.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

I used to have really big hair...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

A few more unimportant ones....
I love cold spaghetti for breakfast.. don't eat it often, but yum!

I think fried chicken is gross.. all crispy on the outside, but gummy in the middle..shudder>>>

I think I died in a plane crash in a previous life or something.. I am not afraid of the actual death, but the minute or so before when you know you are going down. I don't want to hear people screaming like that. I DO NOT fly! Unless I am fully sedated and rolled on and off the plane like Hannibal Lecter. That has not happened yet.

I have seen one ghost (repeatedly) and felt another..not a nice one I don't think.. cold and a BAD feeling all over. Couldn't get out fast enough.

I am a non practicing rock hound..family trait. I lick rocks to see the true colors..another family trait. Hereditary.. never saw anyone else do it until I met my dad. He was proud he had tears.

I was lucky enough to see New Orleans before Katrina! and I have the beads to prove it!


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

Gosh, let's see...

I was a very, very enthusiastic Girl Scout. Still have my sash with all the badges on it!

I trained to be a ballet dancer from about nine to seventeen, but then gave it up to go to college. I was pretty good, but my knees aren't great and I'm not built quite right for it, plus I had no desire to starve myself for the next 15-20 years. I climb mountains and run marathons now, and am probably much healthier because of it. I've climbed Kilimanjaro and hope to climb Aconcagua (in Argentina) later this year.

I owned a needlework shop for a few years when I was in my 20's.

I have been charged by an angry water buffalo, fallen off galloping horses, fallen off a mountain, crashed my bike into a post-and-rail fence so hard I broke the fence, and have had my car totalled twice, but have somehow never broken a bone or needed a stitch. Must have a very busy guardian angel.

I was pulled over once by a cop for what I believed to be a stupid and invalid reason, and yelled at him so much he told me to just "take my attitude and go home."


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

Gosh! My life seems dull compared to a bunch of yours'!!! 

Let's see, though, what I can drag up ...

I went to the same, all-girl, Catholic, private school for 12 years of my life. 

I worked as "electrician's apprentice" through a labor union and was one of only two female "tradesmen" on a large industrial construction worksite for over two years in the early '80s. 

I once hiked for 21 days through the Gila Wilderness area in New Mexico as part of an Outward Bound program.

I've driven to and camped and hiked throughout 23 states with only myself for company.

I am proficient in two martial arts: Hapkido and Shotokan

I am an archer.

I try to live by Buddhist precepts.

And I cannot make a pie crust from scratch for anything, but I can bake cookies and cakes to die for!

Peace and Smiles and lots of Introspection,
doohap


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

chickenista said:


> ... I lick rocks to see the true colors..another family trait. Hereditary.. never saw anyone else do it until I met my dad. ...


I never heard of anyone else doing it except those in our family until now! 



> ... He was proud he had tears. ...


This is a beautiful sentiment.



> I was lucky enough to see New Orleans before Katrina! and I have the beads to prove it!


Another beautiful sentiment. 

Peace and Smiles,
doohap


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Here's a couple of quick ones I forgot
I've met Frank Webb -the man who created goofy for walt disney, when I was 11. It was at a air show in california and he was bored so he sat down in the grass and played cards with me. He even sent me two autographed water colors he did just for me but they were lost in a house flood:grump:

Almost lost my life during the house flood june 22, 1997

My mom has a cousin that used to work for Hanna Barbara doing something with back grounds scene in the flintstone cartoons. (Y'all can quit singing the 'meet the flintstones" song now):baby04:


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

trixiwick said:


> I was pulled over once by a cop for what I believed to be a stupid and invalid reason, and yelled at him so much he told me to just "take my attitude and go home."


LOL! You're lucky-- I yelled at a cop once and got cuffed :stars: Didn't get arrested, but he wasn't happy that I was questioning his 'authority' :nana:

I was also a girl scout :goodjob: Used to go to camp every summer-- a few times we went to Canada to camp. It was cool.

I was the youngest person in our school marching band ever and DH laughs at the pictures of me. I was about half the size of the rest of them :help:

I've broken many bones. The first time I needed stitches was on Easter Day the year I was 8. I was walking in the ditch beside the road barefoot (it was full of water) and I cut my foot on a broken bottle. Mom called the doctor who said to bring me right over-- he was an old time doctor with his office in his house and his wife was his nurse (I can still smell the place ). He was drunker than heck, whistling and reeking of liquor :help: When he froze my foot I squeezed my mothers arm so hard I left her black and blue :1pig: The rest of my Easter vacation stunk :grump:

Michelle


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

suprised? 

As much trash as I talk about hating the city, and wanting to live like the amish, I really enjoy going to town for dinner and a movie


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

There's not a lot and nothing too spectacular...

Except for about 12 months I've lived in the same house my entire life, but I've lived in 3 states.

I was baptized locally, had my first confession in Bayside, New York, and my first communion in Jersey City, New Jersey. 

I've been to the see the Pope and was one of over 350,000 (if reports are accurate) who walked over 6 miles to do so. That day I had a sunburn by 9 am when the humidity was (reportedly) 99% and the temperature was 98Â°.

I've been to the grave site of the only Pope buried outside of Rome.

I've almost been kicked out of a museum for touching an artifact that was several hundred years old (with my sleeve - NOT my finger!) Bloody Americans.  I've got NO TOUCH! NO TOUCH! engrained in my brain, now. My brother threw me to the wolves that day...I was trying to see what said artifact was so I touched the corner to raise the lid to see if it really was a piano and when I did the lid slid so that I couldn't close it. My desperate pleas to my brother for help went ignored but boy he sure perked up when the attendant started screaching at me! Yep, I was right! It was a piano. :clap: The attendant obviously didn't see nor did he appreciate me using my sleeve so that I didn't get oil from my skin on their piano! 

I almost died when I was an infant from drinking contaminated well water that had enough salmonella to kill an entire division of Army men - according to the doctors. Aside from that, I've only ever been a patient in a hospital twice, the first was for a surgery in which I was released within about 6 hours, the second was after my brother had fallen on me slamming my face into the bottom of our stock tank/swim pool. Waited over 4 hours for the doctor to come put stitches in while the kid in the next bed screamed for 4 hours because he'd stepped on a piece of glass. Ended up being the same bed in the same room that my Dad was in when he was hospitalized before I was born.

I got first place in our community college's league meet for hammer throw without actually spinning due to rain/wet surface. Then I went to the next meet (regional? the one that would determine if I made it to Nationals) and spun and threw out all three times. :stars: At one point I considered training for the Olympics for Women's Hammer. All of this for an event that I didn't want to even try because I thought it was moronic. Turns out, I was better at Hammer than I was the events that I got a track scholarship for. :viking:

I got a ticket the very first time I was ever pulled over. The following year I ran from the cops after being seen by a deputy with two people sitting on the top of the backseat in my friend's convertible while driving. Several hours later I was stopped, twice, by two different officers and didn't get a ticket either time. That's the only time I've lied to law enforcement when stopped. I have never cried after being pulled over and yet my friend who was constantly pulled over in HS, and constantly cried, got out of too many tickets to count. :grit:

I'm very reserved and soft spoken as a general rule, talk very politely to people I don't know, can & sometimes do swear like a sailor around people I do know or to people who try to bully/threaten me, and can go from happy-go-lucky to ready to whoop someone's aÂ§Â§ in 2.2 seconds. Women don't often step up to me, but I was once threatened by a man that if I had been a man he'd have kicked my butt. Incidentally if I was a man I'd probably be able to have whooped his. I've had two women come at me as if to hit me in my adult life, my SIL, who realized her mistake when I grabbed her by the throat, and my niece, who realized her mistake when I restrained her using methods learned working with MR/DD. While I'd never attack someone unprovoked, I've gotten enough grits whoopins in my life (up until I was in my 20s, in fact, by my brother) that I'm proud of the fact that I can defend myself if needed and would hurt anyone who hurt any of 'my' gran'kids. (nieces and nephews)


----------



## MorningGlory (Feb 20, 2008)

Let's see.....

I used to be a travel agent. Kind of a dead profession nowadays.

I used to be my husband's boss. :duel:

I died once for a few minutes. Did NOT go to a "good place", if you know what I mean. :help: Thank goodness I was brought back!

I love to sleep in, but I'm an insomniac most of the time. 

I used to hate Christianity, Christians, etc. Thought it was all archaic stupid superstition, and wishful thinking. The Lord came to me and changed all that. He forgave me, set me free, and now I have a wonderful life, no matter what my physical circumstances. I'm very thankful that He changed my mind. :bouncy:


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Ok, I just have to get it off my chest. Yall inspired me to be honest with the world.

I use instant grits. (am so ashamed) 

I know no self-respecting Southerner cooks with instant grits, but Iâm weak. 

Pray for me.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

MountAiry...you are not alone.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

A self respecting Southern cook will too use instant grits! 
They are smoother and it saves you washing time cuz they don't stick in the pot! 
I use instant grits and I am proud!
However, I don't use the funky flavor ones..just the plain undone grits.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Likely not to surpirising
all told Ive had second and third degree burns over 35% of my body.
I lost the tip of a finger when it was slammed in a door at school.
Ive had three surgeries to repair cut tendions on my right hand.
Ive been stabbed 
Ive also been ice picked and shot at
In school I earned extra money selling a cash crop 
Ive never been arrested (figure that one out ) 
I can raise or lower my pulse and bloodpressure at will (dont do this when in a life flight helicopter it really freaks out the EMT and sets all kinds of beeprs and alarms off) 
I played in the diplomat hotel in florida with Jody Foster in 1972 we caught and released crabs and lizards all over the hotel. 
In 1980 I ran into the guy who play Q in the james bond movies and knocked him down by accident (I was roller skating in waikiki)
I found a dead body while snorkling in a lake near KC.
I joined the national guard at 17 while still in high school after graduating I transferred to the Navy for active duty.
I helped build homes for and met most of the players for the Royals base ball team after they won the world series


----------



## MTNwomanAR (Jul 23, 2002)

I thought of a few more....I've never flown in a plane, nor been on a train.
I once cried my way out of a ticket.... :duel:
Elizabeth, thanks for the kind words....I've loved photography since I was a child. I still have my old Kodak Hawkeye that my oldest brother gave me when I was 10-11 or so...he won it for being the best paper boy....It uses 127 film and single flash bulbs....It used to take really nice pics...but I took the batteries out of it years ago, and just have it stored....My other film cameras are almost as old though. One is a canon a1[circa 1978] the other is an ae1[circa 1980 something].


----------



## cchapman84 (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, here goes:

1. I graduated from high school when I was 16 and then went to college for a year. 

2. My IQ is somewhere higher than 140, I only got tested in order to put it on college applications.

3. I had two dates for the prom, and chose the one I had been friends with longer.

4. My brain is like a sponge, and I remember just about everything I've ever read, heard or seen. Which is really useful because I can have a conversation with just about anyone.

5. I enjoy natural disasters. I mean, I hate to see people lose everything or worse, but I just love the raw power of nature (I guess it might have something to do with where I live - Vermont - where our worst natural disaster is a big snowstorm)

6. I have a very love-hate relationship with money. I wish I didn't need any, but feel like I never have enough.

7. I live in a town that I absolutely hate, and can't wait to get a place in the country.

8. I'll probably be happy if TS ever does hit TF, as it'll mean that I can stop worrying about all the petty superficial stuff and focus on what really matters.

9. I love living in the country, but I love going to the city (New York and Montreal are my favorites). 

10. I love the ocean, and could just spend my days walking on the beach for the rest of my life. This is why we've considered moving to Nova Scotia - because we could actually afford oceanfront property there.

11. I used to drink and smoke way too much pot when I was in high school, but pretty much quit both in college. I have a drink occasionally, but haven't been drunk in years.

12. I drive a Range Rover and have decided that I'll pretty much never drive anything else (except I have been kinda jonesing for another Subaru Outback lately).

13. I used to party all the time, but most people who know me now wouldn't believe that (I moved right after high school, which is also pretty much when I settled down). 

14. I've been with my husband since I was 16 and he was 21 (we were both in college). We lived together even before we got together (he was friends with my roommate), and got married when I was 22 and he was 27 (almost six years after we first started dating, and we're going on two years married, and almost 8 years together now).

15. I hate wearing dresses and skirts, but really wish I didn't 'cause they're so pretty!

16. I convinced my entire kindergarten class that I was a boy. The teacher tried to tell my mom I was confused but my mom told her I knew exactly what I was doing and just wanted to be a boy (I was the youngest in my extended family, and pretty much all of my cousins were boys).

17. I have a hard time throwing things away, and have an entire room full of stuff that came out of my parents' basement when they got divorced (a lot of it is cool homesteading-type stuff, like a couple hundred canning jars, etc.) The problem is that I just don't have enough space for all of it.

18. I used to be on anxiety medication (when you graduate two years early, spend a summer doing your junior year, are preparing for graduation, prom, college, moving from Virginia to Vermont, and your dad ends up with prostate cancer, things get a bit stressful and sometimes it's a bit hard to cope).

19. I used to have absolutely no work ethic, but developed one a few years ago. It's kind of a pain, I sometimes wish I could just be reckless and irresponsible.

20. I sometimes get very scared that things are going to get really bad in this world (SHTF-type bad) and I'm not going to be as prepared as I should be.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Not too interesting but here it goes:
Dh and I were married after 2 months of dating/knowing each other
Can shoot better than dh and any other man in the family
Would rather be in the creek fishing than anywhere else
Have collected a number of things over the years. My current thing is hillbilly stuff.
Do some freelance work for a local newspaper.
Another woman who can't cook biscuits worth a lick.
Worked for a non-profit mailroom for a while and it was the best job I ever had.
Have heard Ross Perot in the background while speaking with his secretary on the phone. (He was contacting one of my bosses.)
I'm addicted to winning radio contests.
Once had to help with a presidential campaign rally in our town against my will. (My boss at the time was a huge political fan and let me go there during office hours and even got overtime for working there after hours. Never told him I voted for the other candidate! )


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> I found a dead body while snorkling in a lake near KC.


When I worked as a candystriper, I wheeled a patient from the nursing home section of the hospital to X-ray. When I got her back to her room, we realized she had died on the ride back!


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmmm.. 
On the celebrity topic--

I almost went to high school with Chelsea Clinton, but decided at the last minute to go to a public school, which happened to be where Tori Amos went. I was a huge Tori Amos fan for awhile, and had a very nice discussion with her after a concert once.

Barack Obama was one of my law school professors. 

I used to live about half a block away from Louis Farrakhan, but didn't know it for over a year. I walked my dogs past his house every day but somehow never bumped into the fellow. His house had uniformed guards 24/7 and Islamic symbols on it--I just assumed it was a mosque. lol. 

My mom's cousins won on America's Funniest Home Videos with a video starring their goats.

DH went to a college dance with Jennifer Connelly, and Sarah Gilbert once pet-sat his snake while he was out of town, and let it escape on campus. They did manage to retrieve the snake eventually.

In general:
I met DH at a dog park, and he's 9.5 years older than I am.

I graduated college in 3 years with a high GPA, while captaining the ultimate frisbee team (about a 40 hour/week commitment) and working part time. 

During college, I worked at a law office, a radio station, a bookstore, participated in scientific experiments for money, and trained off-track thoroughbreds for resale. I also drove the tourist horse carriages in olde town and gave historical tours for a brief time, until I realized that I was the only young woman doing it, the stable was in a sketchy isolated section of town, and all the other drivers were leering young or middle-aged men who did a lot of drugs while on the job. 

I used to be near fluent in Spanish and German, but am now rusty. I also have some basic skills in Korean. I'd love to learn Russian, and I'm not musical at all, but I'd love to learn to play the fiddle. 

Even though I now work as a lawyer on some very high profile cases, I'm often mistaken for a high school or college kid. I hope I still look 10+ years younger than my real age when I get older, because right now, it doesn't seem like much of an advantage.

DH and I are expecting a baby girl this summer.

I gave up on angst and darkness and hipness right after high school, and decided I just wanted to be happy. That apparently makes me weird. I don't play games and I don't do drama. That apparently also makes me weird. I prefer the company of animals to that of most people. Except for DH and a few good friends, people mostly make me tired. 

I have a fairly obsessive nature, which is sometimes useful, and sometimes not. I have a tendency to bite off more than I can chew, and muddle through it fairly well anyway. I think 

I hate palm trees, hot and/or tropical places, and touristy beaches. I'm a weak swimmer. Give me northern farms and fields, forests, hills, and mountains any day. 

The things that _most_ people think are weird about me seem perfectly normal on HT. lol.


----------



## MaryE (Aug 29, 2007)

I grew up in a town (no, too strong of a word)...village...named Sea Level.

My dad was 23 years older than my mom.

I sang and danced in the Macy's Parade when I was in high school.

One summer I got to intern at the National Archives and look through lots of neat Civil War records.

I lived in Cape Town, South Africa for 4 months. During that same time, I got to go on an extended camping trip through Zimbabwe. I've been on safari and seen Victoria Falls.

Since DH and I have been married, we have moved 12 times in 10 years. I know, I'm stunned too.

Our 2nd child was born at home - water birth. Awesome experience!

I am a massage therapist, but I'm taking a break from that this summer. Starting in April I get to be an historical interpreter and do living history

Even though we currently live in suburbia, we have a garden and fruit trees/bushes. Just wish we could have chickens! Also, I'm learning to can, bake bread, and sew.

Enough about me...how about the rest of you?


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Hmmm.... OK, I'll play!

I was a Thespian in High School and also in the Mime Troupe

I swam competitively and won the mile in the state one year

You can find a picture of me in a book about rock posters and my art studio is known internationally

Burning Man is my favorite event ever

With no formal training, I became manager of the tropical greenhouse of one of the South's largest nurseries in less than 8 months

I worked for a newspaper/Knight-Ridder for 11 years before buying my own print shop

I like really weird artwork

Met DH online 12 years ago, no children

My first goat was named Tinkerbell

I am a Red Resonant Moon

I've been a Mac user since 1991

I love to sing, cook and drink red wine not necessarily in that order or together

If I could move to Europe, I would

You could trust me with your children

My motto is "Improvise and Overcome"

and that's just the tip of the proverbial iceburg...........


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, the interesting tidbits keep coming! I can't compete, but I'll add some new ones too!

I was a lucid dreamer until I started high school. Never heard of the term until years after the lucid dreaming stopped. There are still times I am aware that I am dreaming, but I lack the control I had back in the day.

My boyfriend left me for my best friend on my college graduation.

Same guy tracked me down 9 years later to say what a mistake he had made.

I have been told I'm an exceptional writer since 3rd grade. Don't hold my posts against me! (I sure don't write like I post)

I play piano fairly well, can play by ear and have written some songs.

I have painted scenery and designs on wooden furniture.

I can juggle.

I have never once tried a cigarette.

I was once hospitalized for 24 days with a mysterious condition presented at 3 conferences that I know of. (I am fine now)


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

chickenista said:


> I worked in the hospital lab where it was my job in the evenings to "stack" all of the amputations into the fridge. I would have legs draped all over me as I tried to fit averything in. I also had to catalog all the internal body parts as well.. uterus's, gall bladders etc... .


seriosly ?? you mean they don't just call it medical waste & throw it out?? Great ...where is MY UTERUS??? :baby04:

oh yeah, somethig you don't know about me ...I actually met my gaurdian angel ...in a _dream_ ...several times ...


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

JI am a Red Resonant Moon[/QUOTE said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a Red Resonant Moon?


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

I was once an exhibitioner for professional timber sports(great outdoor games, stihl timbersports series type thing) was a bouncer for 6 years, some of that time working with former UFC Heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia. I used to sing karaoke with Kelly Willis, a country singer. I suffered 7 concussions in about 2 1/2 years time. I can do difficult multiplication in my head. I have 8 tattoos, and the last of those was a picture of 3 crosses on a hill, with the image of Jesus on the middle cross. I used this one to cover up my ex wife's name before marrying Sara. I personally know members of the bands ApologetiX, Unspoken, and The Wrecking. I used to promote local Christian concerts. I have seizures. I have been struck by a tree at least 3 times(thus some of the concussions) I was a bodyguard for strippers. I once used a taser on myself just to see what it would feel like. I have more, but will think for a while and write later.

Mark


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

I used to manage a crab processing plant. I bought and sold sea urchins for foreign markets based solely on how they look on the outside(anyone who has worked with urchins knows this is hard to learn) I was once stabbed in the arm with a fork (the ex wife) for taking a piece of bacon off her plate. Ironically, the scar (she didn't poke me, but left it hanging out of my arm) is under where her name is tattooed on my arm. I took 11 hits of acid and punched a solid wood door in half, nearly killed someone, and lost a job while on a 3 day trip. I can swallow my face (guess I should post a picture sometime) . I used to sing Amazing Grace at closing time at the local bar(same one I sang with Kelly Willis at) and when working as a security guard found an old man dead in the bathroom(should have had more fiber, I guess) on my first day. I got lots more...

Mark


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

saramark said:


> I once used a taser on myself just to see what it would feel like.
> 
> Mark


Well, don't leave us hanging-- how was it? 

Michelle


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

*I met Mohamed Ali when I was five when he did an exhibition boxing at the fed prison where my folks worked (they had an employee party afterward). And he and Mr. T (then Ali's body gaurd) carried me around the much of the night.
*I've met Micheal Jackson, Harrison Ford, Rene Zelwieger, David Copperfeild, John Schnieder, Woody Harrelson, and many others while working in Vegas. I was sort of the departments version of a concierge when they wanted to bring their kids/ or friends down and play midway games at the Excalibur.
*I'm scared to death of heights...spiders score a close second.
*I wanted to be an Air Force pilot, but was rejected because of a hole in my heart.
*I won a college scholarship for theater
* In High school I was a total headbanger. Heavy metal music, black lipstick, the whole bit....emagine* that* showing up at your local rodeo...and I did.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Very interesting thread:

- I taught college level Mime
- I got pulled over for drunk driving last Friday night and hadn't been drinking (just tired).
- My life story is published in a book that you can get on Amazon
- I have had my collar bone and all my ribs on one side broken
- I HATE corn but love liver and brussel sprouts
- I didn't want kids when I was single. Now I have six.
- I auditioned for the new face for AT&T telephone company commercials
- My wife's brother was sued by Tom Cruise
- I was offered a scholarship for voice and drama when I was in high school
- My wife and I were young adults pastors in one church and young marrieds pastors in another
- I was charged by a bull elephant for using a flash camera at dusk in S Africa


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

I was pulled over 3 different nights for OUI, every time very drunk, yet passed the tests. I have been thrown out of Canada, since I am a felon and didn't know I wasn't allowed. I got across the border, but was detained for hours when they found a rifle in the truck(my boss used the truck to hunt and left it there) and since I cannot own a gun legally, they threw me out of the country, but didn't put me in jail. I have met Captain Kangaroo. If I eat mussels(seafood) I projectile vomit, which is oddly one of the favorite stories my kids like me to tell. I do carpentry for a couple in Bremen Maine. He is a porn writer and she is a Disney artist, including work on Little Mermaid, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, and tons more. I became a lifeguard at 16, even though I couldn't swim til I was 14. My brother married a girl I set him up with after 9 days of knowing her. She moved to California and married him after 2 dates and him being here for 3 days. They are still married. I was once knocked out by a Hobart mixer (long story). 
I once went into the Oceanside, CA Police Dept to turn myself in on an arrest warrant from Maine. They wouldn't take me, but said if I didn't leave, they would arrest me for loitering. Evidently, Maine didn't want to pay to get me back, I don't know!?

Mark


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

mwhit, it was kinda weird. I was alone and didn't look at the time, but was unconscious for a few minutes. I went to work that night at the bar and felt all tingly. I was also very hungry. I don't know what that means, but that is what I felt like. 

Mark


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

OK...I will try to come up with something interesting.

1.) I used to be a Boy Scout. (Explorers) I even sold Trails' End popcorn. 
2.) I used to go spelunking and have been up to my neck in cold cave water, been covered head to toe in mud, and crawled through narrow subterranean tunnels.
3.) I played guitar at my high school graduation.
4.) I moved in with my boyfriend when I was 18 and still in (private, Catholic) high school.
5.) I used to be a serious partier, from about age 16 through 22.
6.) I've never met a celebrity, unless you count having lunch at the table next to Jerry Springer's table back in 1990.
7.) I had Spanish classes for four years in a row, two in HS and two in college. Can't remember much now! Ay Caramba!
8.) My IQ score - last time I was tested, in 8th grade - was 164. Just goes to show you how little IQ scores really mean!
9.) The only animal I've ever killed was an unlucky squirrel, and I still feel bad about it.
10.) I can float in the water on my back without moving, arms spread out to the side. I guess I'm pretty buoyant.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok cjb............ " My life story is published in a book that you can get on Amazon"
whats the book??


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

saramark said:


> I once went into the Oceanside, CA Police Dept to turn myself in on an arrest warrant from Maine. They wouldn't take me, but said if I didn't leave, they would arrest me for loitering. Evidently, Maine didn't want to pay to get me back, I don't know!?


Actually it is apparently fairly common that states won't extradite outside of their own state. We recently had a woman come through town who had warrants out of CA and they wouldn't extradite. (Not sure if I'm spelling that correctly, sure doesn't look right but the spell checker isn't sending out any flags!) She also had warrants in a few other states. She ended up being chased and made it past two sets of spike strips in the neighboring county before a CO deputy set them up on a bridge & got her. Clue to cops...if you have a lot of red & blue flashing lights and are parked along the side of the road, the person running from the OTHER set of blue and red flashing lights might have an inkling that you're going to set out spike strips and drive right around them. Twice. Maybe you should set the spike strips about 250 feet in FRONT of your reds & blues.  Or, as they did in CO, put them where she can't drive around them! :goodjob:


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Forgot to add.. 

I was harrassed on another board, and it seems to have started on this one too.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I was engaged for 13+ years before getting married
I got married in a church too 
this is one of my brothers with my daughter and niece 








At 16 I drove 30 miles home naked with rocksalt in my backside because a girl father came home early :help:
I made national headlines two days in a row.
I've had a congress woman ask to be invited to our private party
Ive shot a spider with a shot gun (dont like spiders) 
Ive taught state firemashalls and firedepts fireworks safety
The only job I have ever considered important is being a father


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

no where near as interesting as most of you all
I was the first streaker in my little town, middle of december, 6 inches of snow, nothing on but my tennis shoes LOL
I once camped out for several weeks in an orange grove in florida and picked oranges
I won the Betty Crocker Homemaker award in high school
I've always regretted not learning how to weld
I used to own a trike powered by a 72 VW engine. 
I got my first tattoo this year as a combination christmas present, 54th birthday present from my best friend.
I dated three brothers until I met their uncle and moved in with him one month later. that was 35 years ago and we are still together
I like my dog more than I like most people
I learned to drive on a 51 Ford log truck when I was 11
I hate any kind of bug that hops. you could chase me out of the state with a cricket LOL


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, since we're adding stuff!
I taught myself to speed read when I was three - have always been an avid bookworm!
My wife and I are both "sensitives" - we sense spirits and sometimes see them
I once had to order a bad spirit to leave our home - it was harassing our young great nephew.
I cannot sleep in a room where the closet door is open due to seeing a spirit exit a closet when I was 7.

Two of my older brothers married twin sisters the first time around, they both divorced - My wife and my older brother's wife are sisters, but they're not twins....

I had an "out of body" experience when I was hospitalized with congestive heart failure - visited my version of Heaven, nice place!


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

Okay, here's some more of mine:

I won the Governor's Corporate Excellence Award in 1985 for my state.

I speak Arabic. Well, I've forgotten a whole lot of it now.

I'm a good dancer.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I am from Alabama, and have lived in Colorado and Washington.
Now I live in Michigan.

I got to meet Randy Weaver (ruby ridge) when I was 14.

I'm a gearhead. Love drag racing and off roading.

I am really into MMA and boxing, I will spar with just about anyone.

I am really shy.

Despite all the tomboyish things I do, I can cook just about anything from scratch and sew.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, we are a bunch of talented,people.
I was addicted to cocaine at age 11,,clean 33 years.
was a certified substance abuse counselor
was a corrections officer
have had many jobs, many different professions throughout the years
have lived in several states,Ill,Wyo,Ks,Mo will always be home
piggy-backed trucks for a/b 7 years
love nature
love gardening, plants, flowers,herbs
enjoy doing several crafts,ceramics,sewing,quilting,
love cooking, Thanksgiving is my fav meal to fix
I can make biscuits,not real good at pie crust tho:baby04LOL)
I collect several things
my children tell me I could talk to a fence post,,,yep,I'm a yakker
never been shy
very outspoken,and blatantly honest...
do not watch movies that have blood,guts and gore,I figure there is enough garbage in the world,I don't need to invite it in my life
an avid reader, Jean Auel is my fav
Deeply,completely in love with my first love,we didn't see each other for 26 years,been together 8 years TODAY:kissy:
have 3 grown children,whew,glad we survived that, and they are awesome people,have 3+ 2 grandchildren that own my heart...
I have a poem published
I don't tolerate rude behavior...............
I use to be addicted to this forum,,,the rude behavior here changed that, now I just come here every now and then.
Cabin fever and his sweetie have my dream house(I saw the pics)lol
I am a nascar fan and my most favorite stock car driver is my son,prayers please.and yes,,I know I am his biggest fan:happy:
I absolutely LOVE watching sunsets and sunrises.
I love to hear the woods.
I love the sounds of my 1/4 mile of all weather creek& waterfalls
AND,,, I am sure this is the longest post I have ever written...
smiles to ya


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

gunsmithgirl, you are probably the only one who knew who Tim Sylvia was when I mentioned him! Even though MMA is getting more mainstream, only the likes of Chuck Liddell and Matt Hughes are knows outside the MMA community. Maybe Tito, with the Celebrity Apprentice, come to think of it. 

mark


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

OH yeah I forgot,
I met Loretta Lynn, and she took me on her tour bus to see how she lived while on the road, awesome memory,nice lady,I also have met Sammi Smith, Dave Dudley,and he signed my nieces baby shoe, and Elvis was my 6th cousin, not that that ever impressed me...
I was also a clown for many years,love it,also did some puppet ministry for a bit,

and did I say I was long winded at times


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I hang out with famous actors.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Is that why you know so much about septic problems Cabin?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Nancy said:


> Is that why you know so much about septic problems Cabin?


Of course, Winston has taught me everything I know about septic systems!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Wow! I'm learning a lot about everyone here.... Reading a little at a time..... But thought I'd add mine.....

Met DH when I was 15, he was 30.....
DH & my Mom are the same age......
I am closer in age with my youngest step DS then with my DH.....
I have an early childhood education degree.....
I have my nose, navel, & tongue pierced......
I have 2 tattoo's......


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

OzarkHmsteaders said:


> ... I love to hear the woods. ...


This is a beautiful line.


> ... I am sure this is the longest post I have ever written...


Thanks for doing it.


doohap


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I ain't tellin'.


----------



## retiredbop (Mar 9, 2007)

My mother picked out my wife.

As a foreign exchange student in Sydney AUS, I was there the night they recorded Queen - A Night At The Opera.

In college the wrestling team provided security for the concerts and I was fooling around with a guitar before a concert. Broke a string and asked some guy to help find a spare before I got in trouble. Then we played guitar for a little while together. Turned out he was the headliner, Harry Chapin.

Cindy and I dated for a total of 96 hours before I asked her to marry me, 26 years ago.


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

rose2005 said:


> Shall I tell? Shall I? Shall I? :duel::nana:
> 
> Rose  :dance:


Yes, of course! C'mon now...whose feelings are more important - his or ours? :baby04:


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

saramark said:


> mwhit, it was kinda weird. I was alone and didn't look at the time, but was unconscious for a few minutes. I went to work that night at the bar and felt all tingly. I was also very hungry. I don't know what that means, but that is what I felt like.
> 
> Mark



Hmmm.... you were tingly and hungry? So, what you're saying is that being tasered is like smoking marijuana :stars: Interesting!

Michelle


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

retiredbop said:


> Cindy and I dated for a total of 96 hours before I asked her to marry me, 26 years ago.


Ok, I can beat that. I asked Rose to marry me less than 6 hours after we met, and she said "yes"! :bouncy:


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> OK.
> 
> Deaconjim proposed to me after only 6 hrs of meeting me in person!
> ...
> ...


Yes, before anyone asks, I was wearing my contacts when I met her (and of course that made my decision that much easier!) :cowboy:


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Rose,

What a testimony of your marriage. I loved reading your words about your husband. You two are an excellent example.

How awesome is God that he let you meet each other, huh?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Given my reputation, such as it is, everything I can think of that might be shocking to reveal probably would get me booted off Melissa's board!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> Given my reputation, such as it is, everything I can think of that might be shocking to reveal probably would get me booted off Melissa's board!


Hmm sounds interesting :happy:


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> Given my reputation, such as it is, everything I can think of that might be shocking to reveal probably would get me booted off Melissa's board!


Then maybe you should post it somewhere else.


----------



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

I took martial arts for 11 yrs
Iâm terrified of needles
Iâm a Shaman
Iâve had numerous broken bones
I love animals and the outdoors
I used to be fluent in Thai
Iâve had 3 murders confessed to me 
I used to train dogs for a living. Police, tracking, drug, bomb & war dogs. I sent 9 to Desert Storm 7 came home. Loved that job!:clap:
I tried out for snap on tool calendar girl and made it to the finals.
I drink too much (Bipolar self medicating):nono: I know, I know.
I hang out at a local pub, OâTooleâs with my dog Crazy Horse. They save him hot dogs from a place across the street.
Crazy Horse is a blue Great Dane
I got beat up a lot as a kid and as a result I take absolutely NO carp any more. If you insult or hurt me or mine I WILL school you.:croc:
I think Iâm a chickenholic soon to be come a turkeyholic. LOL
My BF and I have known each other for about 15 years and have been dating for 6 yrs. No we are not going to get married or live together.
Iâve been married and divorced twice. Iâm no good at marriage too independent I think. :shrug:
My BF is 16 years older than I am
I donât have kids, donât think I would be a good parent.
I like to crochet, read, go camping, sleep in on Saturdayâs, play with my dog, shoot guns, cook, have barbeques, and play pushing hands.
My moms a Christian, my dadâs a native American, and my BF is atheist.  LOL.
My mom had dinner with Vincent Price and his wife at their home, he cooked. I guess he wanted to be a chief and thatâs what he was going to school for. He started acting to put himself through school. He was a devout Christian.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll add some more. Y'all are so interesting though!

I was born and raised in Wisconsin, but moved to California just before I turned 18, then Idaho, Illinois, and now Iowa. 
I wanted my nose pierced for about 15 years before I finally took the plunge 4 years ago.
I've wanted to live on a farm since I was a kid, but my mom kept trying to discourage me by saying that it's hard work and that I'd never get to go on vacation.
I'm a lot different than 99% of my extended family.
I'm not a girly girl.


----------



## PaLady (Oct 24, 2006)

Haven't been on the computer for a few days, but better late than never?

My DD is due for her first child (my first grandchild) any day now...a boy, Tristan Alexander...and I feel old at 41!:help:

I drove an 18-wheeler cross country for nearly 5 years and trained other women 2 do the same (and I'm only 5'2).

After a long marriage, a bitter divorce and saying "never again" I met my DFH right here on HT.:baby04:

I am in nursing school and will be licensed nurse in June!!!!!:bouncy: and I passed out during my O.R. rotation 2 weeks ago!!!

After spending a week on DFH's homestead (spring break for me) I am sad to be back in the city with no yard, garden or dogs...not to mention I miss him very much :Bawling:

I was a voice major with a theatre minor 20+ years ago in college...I quit because I chose to sing lullabys instead :sing:

I have 3 cats but am a dog person and the 6'4 giant that I gave birth to 17 years ago, is the next Steve Vie!!!:dance::rock:

At the end of a long hard day, nothing beats kisses and hugs from my kids, a goodnight and love you (even if it is over the phone) from DFH, a cup of tea and a good chick-flick!


----------



## Pansies4me (Aug 26, 2004)

These have been so fun to read!

Graduated first in my high school class with a 4.00

Was president (twice) of my sorority in college (Any other sorority women here? I've long wondered!)

I won a diamond cocktail ring in a radio contest during high school

Met my husband online in 1996 and we married eight months later

I've been a jury foreman

I'm not funny in the tell a story and make everyone laugh way, but I have a very quick, sharp dry wit - totally a situational comic

I'm a published author

I missed being Phi Beta Kappa in college by one math class and didn't realize it until graduation. The ironic thing? I took the math class and dropped it because I was afraid I would barely pass and didn't want to mess up my GPA. I have wished a million times I had just taken the class, ended up with a D and gotten the Phi Beta Kappa.

Never broken a bone

Never smoked, drank or tried drugs

Never had a ticket

My brother was a somewhat well-known fisherman and used to sell specialty tackle at fishing shows. I do not fish. I do not touch fish. However, I was an outstanding salesperson when helping him at the shows and had a dozen or so hard core fishermen most of the time hanging on my every word while I explained to them what kind of float they needed for this or that situation, how the floats worked, doing demonstrations in the tank, etc. I sold a lot of product for him. My dad still laughs about watching me work the shows. (And, no, I didn't sell stuff because I was gorgeous.) Kind of like the movie _Man's Favorite Sport_ with Rock Hudson if you are familiar with it.

Sallie


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Chalk Creek said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a Red Resonant Moon?


lol, that's my Mayan zodiac attributes. Not that I give it any creedence... which leads me to the next "about me..."

I have a small library of theology and world religion books. It's my hobby of sorts.

I like reading history books.

I have tattoos

I'm currently sitting on a houseboat on a canal in Amsterdam

I've got to get off this computer and go eat so I can go watch a few of my favorite bands play at the Melkweg. I have All-Access passes so I can sit in their green room and drink their beer... :happy:

btw, I have really enjoyed reading others' posts!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

There is nothing very surprising about me. hmmm..... 

Oh, I opened for Marie Osmond one time when she was a popular country singer back in the 80s. ( I won a contest.)
I "speak" sign language pretty fluently. 
I have ridden an elephant in a rain forest in Nepal. 
I have had conversations with people in triple translation in Mayan villages in mexico, which had no running water, but had a basket ball court. (insert scratching head in confusion emoticon.) 
I have had an Ethiopian family roast a goat in my back yard to the chagrin of my neighbors. 
We can trace our ancestry back to 900 a.d. (like any good scot I guess.)
I write songs. None you would know.
Cindyc.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

JGex said:


> lol, that's my Mayan zodiac attributes. Not that I give it any creedence... which leads me to the next "about me..."
> 
> I like reading history books.
> 
> I'm currently sitting on a houseboat on a canal in Amsterdam


Can I come visit you sometime? I promise to bring you gifts of history books!

Years ago, I read about the house boats on the canals in Amsterdam...I have always wanted to see them, as well as the ones in the UK.

What area of history? I love WWII ETO and American.

Clove


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Did you live?


Nope, just ask anybody who knows me, I didn't make it.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

TNDoc said:


> At the end of a long hard day, nothing beats kisses and hugs from my kids, a goodnight and love you (even if it is over the phone) from *DFH*, a cup of tea and a good chick-flick!


OK I give... what's DFH an acronym for?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It means Dear Future Husband.. at least to me.... I guess.


----------



## PaLady (Oct 24, 2006)

chickenista said:


> It means Dear Future Husband.. at least to me.... I guess.


That's what it means to me too...at least until he becomes my DH!:baby04:


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

OK nice to know; I've never seen that one before.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I've been avoiding this thread because I couldn't think of anything to write, but reading through you-all's posts has reminded me of a few things, although I've really had a pretty boring life compared to most of you! I've enjoyed reading your posts, though!

Let's see:

Traveled up the Alaska Highway for the first time when I was only one year old (and nearly got run over by a truck -- my mother saved me by nearly getting herself run over! Also I tried to pet a porcupine -- Grandma saved me from that one. And we drove through a forest fire that was on both sides of the road. Of course, I remember none of these things!), and my brother was about two weeks old. 

Lived at a sawmill until I was two, then we moved to our homestead by a lake.

We were charged by a bull moose in the garden when I was about four or five. Mom waved a bag of beets in the air and yelled at it, and it finally went away.

Was face-to-face with a bear looking in the window when I was six (Mom shot it through the living room window a few minutes later, after it made two trips around the house looking for a way to get in -- she was six months pregnant with my twin sisters. My brothers slept through the whole thing -- nap time.).

Learned to read when I was five, and have been a book-worm ever since. Skipped first grade -- I could already read, write (cursive and print), and add and subtract on my first day of school. 

Broke my little toe twice by stubbing it on the leg of the dining table -- the only bone I've ever broken! 

Learned to sew on a treadle sewing machine when I was about eight, and when I was nine made a lovely little wool baby dress for my new cousin. I still have a treadle sewing machine; it belonged to my Dad's mother.

Felt the Good Friday earthquake in Alaska even though we were about 300 miles from Anchorage -- my grandparents were in Valdez. Grandma can tell a few stories about that one -- she was working in a mental hospital, and was at work when the earthquake hit.

Have seen wolves on the ice on the lake in front of our house on the homestead, and wolf tracks in the snow in the driveway near the house. They were big, too!

Went to college in Southeast Alaska, and loved it (the area, not school!). I love the ocean.

I'm a published author. (LOL! One magazine article that I got paid for, several freebies. And a book in progress -- Christian science fiction. Is there such a thing?!)

When we moved from Alaska to New Hampshire to be near my ex's parents, I was almost 34, and had lived in 34 different houses. Lived in that one for twelve years, the longest I've ever lived in one house. I hate moving.

I didn't learn to drive until I was 31 years old, and living in Tok, Alaska -- no traffic, long straight stretches, and I could stay on the 'back roads' (gravel streets) and go really slow! Now I've driven in Boston (middle of the night, about died of stress!), Chicago, and several other large cities, but I hate it!

In spite of the years I've lived in Alaska, I've only flown in a bush plane once (both my brothers and one of my cousins fly, and between them they have two planes); and have only ridden in a dog sled once. I wasn't too thrilled with the bush plane, loved the dog sled!

I wanted to be an architect from the time I was about fourteen. Tried to take a drafting class in high school, but the (older male) teacher told me he didn't want me in his class taking up the space a boy could have had, because the boys would have to support a family some day. When I graduated I won a four-year scholarship to any college in Oregon and could have gone to the University of Oregon to study architecture, but was too discouraged by that teacher. Still have regrets about that. 

When I was in high school I wanted to be a hermit, and sometimes I wish I had done that, LOL!

I traveled from coast to coast on the bus, twice, with infants and toddlers. I was young and foolish! It was the most exhausting thing I've ever done!

I like to make things out of wood -- furniture, goat pack saddles, etc.

And I need to go to bed -- it's getting late!

Kathleen


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

At age 18 was a welder and was state certified to weld pressure vessels. 
Was a fireman on 3different vfds. 
Worked for Holman Moody in Charlotte NC building race cars. Have hung out with a few drivers David Pearson, Bobby Allision. Cale Yarboro, Mario Andrette, Buddy Baker, the Pettys. and several not so well known. I didn't get all the names spelled right. 
Went to Fla and worked for a large dealership for GM before opening my own shop. 
Moved back to NC in 1982 to build race cars again. This time it was sports cars. In 1982 at Road Atlanta SCCA national run off we out ran Paul Newman with a 280ZX Datsun. Went to West palm Fla and the car still holds the track record there for its class as the class was dropped, also out ran Newman there. Worked for Frieghtliner Truck plant till I had to have both hips replaced in 1984.
Then worked with ATS in Gastonia NC rebuilding transmissions for GM untill I was made to quit work. Still played around with race cars and set up several SCCA cars for different people. One day will post some pics of some of them. 2 years in a row 1 of the Datsun 510s with a female driver won her class at the Chimney Rock hill climb in NC. Helped several people win dirt track championships at Carolina Speedway in Gastonia NC thus getting the nick name Carolina Outlaw.
In the mist of all this was married 2 times and neither worked out. Met my present wife on line and moved to WV in 1998 and this wonderful woman filled a void that had been in my heart since 1962. We were married in 2000 on my birthday and we are so happy and content just spending time with each other and our 4 legged kids. 
Well I guess that is enough for now as I could write a book about my adventures but everyone would think it was fiction. Hope I didn't bore anyone. Sam


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, I am boring compared to all of you!

Let's see...I was a floor guard at the local roller rink my senior year in HS, also did enough skate racing (and crashing) to be paying for it now in my "old age".

IQ in the 130-140's range, always told I had a great mind if I'd just apply it.  Didn't figure out until I was an adult with 4 ADD/ADHD kids that I was, too. Explains a lot. Did drive my fellow students in nursing school nuts when they'd study, study, study, and I'd read the material a time or two and outscore them. Got a perfect score on my LPN boards many years ago when they still told you your scores. By the time I went back for my RN, they didn't do that anymore. Darn. Did I mention I like to take tests? Yeah, I know, I'm weird. 

I'm very shy, yet I really like people. Was teased a lot when I was a kid, and guess I never got over it. Still have to really work up my courage every time I walk in a patient's room and introduce myself - cover well, and the patients seem to like me, but inside I'm still a mess! 

Was Baccalaureate soloist my senior year, lost my place and had to start over....still hate singing solos. Love to sing duets, and small groups, though. Love to sing harmony. Still can't remember lyrics worth a darn. :shrug:

Love to read and I speed-read, but my math skills are pathetic.

I lose everything! All I have to do is need to lay my hands on something and it disappears, not to return until there is no longer a need for the item.

I make great plans, but don't carry through on most of them....I'm basically pretty lazy.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I ALSO got pulled over recently for drunk drining when I was actually just very tired. If I had not had the daughter with me and been 65 miles from anyone who could take her, thay were going to arrest me.

and...my seventh grade science teacher looked like captain kangaroo.

ok..

Ive broke my nose 3 times, though you cant tell.

Ive cut off 2 fingers.

Im not telling what the tattoo is. (sorry)

I applied and tested to join the fire department, beat 92 men and 4 women for my spot as #6 of 102 applicants, made it through all the final testing, to be told by the department psychologist that I was 'mentally un-suited' for the job.:bash:

my step sisters uncle was in pendleton prison with mike tyson.

Ive been ran over by a forklift.


----------



## 3sunz (Aug 9, 2005)

I live a very boring life...

I am a single mom to 3 boys. I was divorced in 2006. 

I have 1 tattoo, my navel and tongue pierced.

My oldest DS almost died in an ATV accident last year.

My oldest DS is named after Davey Allison. I gave birth to him exactly 12 hours after Davey Allison died. He was my dad's favorite Nacar driver and I had given my parents permission to name my son. My dad had 4 girls, never had any boys. I had my first DS when I was 17, 1 month after graduating from high school.

I had 3 kids by the time I was 20. Yes, I finally figured out what was causing that!  lol :sing:

I have met Dale Earnhardt and his crew and a few other Nascar drivers. Other than that, I have never met anyone famous.

My mom calls me her wild child or problem child. I have never listened to anything she has told me. If she tells me not to do something, I will do it just because she said not to. :lookout:

I only married my ex husband because she tried to keep me away from him. I didn't really like him.  I had turned 18 in October and in February, I ran off and married him. I didn't tell my parents until a week later.

We have 3 horses (1 with a baby on the way any day now), 4 dogs and about 15 chickens.

My middle DS traded his prized possession, his ATV, for a pregnant mare that wasn't being cared for properly. :angel:

My youngest DS is my problem child. lol. He goes to a private school for kids with ADHD, other mental health impairments and behavior problems. He is very strong willed and stubborn. He is also very lovable!

I have been arrested before.

I smoked way too much pot and drank way too much alcohol in my younger years. (Gosh, I hope my kids don't see this!) I no longer smoke pot, very seldom do I drink alcohol, but I do still smoke cigarettes.


----------



## retiredbop (Mar 9, 2007)

Any other MENSA members here? I actually qualified when I was 14, but I haven't renewed my membership since I was about 20.

As for the taser thing, you have NO IDEA what pain is! The Federal Bureau of Prisons uses a stun belt on maximum security prisoners and special security risks when we have to take those inmates out into the community, for med trips for instance. When they hit that button, you absolutely can not run at all. In fact, you can't even stand. In order to qualify to operate one we each had to "get a taste". Not only did it drop me right in my tracks, my muscles ached for two days because of the contractions it caused. Two guys in my class actually wet their pants.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I used to be a MENSA member. I went to a few GTG's, but everybody seemed to be trying to prove to each other how smart they were. Well DUH! You wouldn't BE here if you weren't smart.... I am a member of Intertel (top 1%) and they actually seem more down to earth. Go figure...


----------



## Lena (Apr 1, 2005)

Gee, where shall I begin?

When I was two years old I chugged down rubbing alcohol... and lived!

When I was six years old I stuck my hand in a treadmill. I still have a scar on the middle finger of my right hand. Its very helpful so I don't forget which way is right and which way is left. lol

When I was eight years old I was on the local news

I don't like being in public without some sort of super bright nail polish on

I wear crazy clothes just to see people's reaction

I have broken numerous toes

I am a klutz and manage to injure myself in strange ways

I'm not afraid of the "creepy crawlies"- snakes and mice are my friends 

I think milk is gross

I hate heights

I can stare at patterns all day and be mesmerized

I like odd numbers

I have a tendency to rearrange things so they look more "artistic"

I kiss my goats

I love music (rock!!!)

I love reading classic books

I collect hats

Everyone I know, thinks I'm the oddest person they know :sing:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Lena reminded me..
when I was in 5th grade, I was the focus of a full page article in the New York Times on innovative, 'ahead of their time' schools.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I was a state champion golfer. 
Was a BLM Law Enforcement Ranger for 2 years.
I was a detention officer for 4 years.
I love being pregnant.

Not real exciting...huh.


----------



## retiredbop (Mar 9, 2007)

MushCreek said:


> I used to be a MENSA member...but everybody seemed to be trying to prove to each other how smart they were.


That was about what I got out of it too. To misquote Forrest Gump, "Smart is as smart does." All the brains in the world aren't much help if you don't use them, and most of those people sure didn't seem to get much use out of theirs.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I am a published poet
I met Jim Henson when I was a kid and he showed us how to make Kermit the Frog.
I am in the 98 % for Visual Spatial ability for someone in my age group.(and this with a TBI)
I am learning to sing in gaelicMyself and 2 brothers have genius IQ's as did my GF and none of us will join Mensa because he turned them down(he thought it was arrogant to be a "card carrying" genius..LMAO)
I just placed 2nd in an International Makeover contest for Dog Grooming
I was on TV in Germany for creative dog grooming, with my dog of course.
I have groomed at the Westminster Kennel Club dog show
I ma a professional photographer
I have done modeling makeup for several up & coming models and I like it..maybe one day get my professional makeup license

Unltil I started identifying my sex most people on the Internet thought I was male....a gay male..cuz of the grooming..guess I came out of the closet and scared a few of them..LOL


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

I am psychic. I started having "visions/premonitions" when I was 7. I can tell you for certain that God is real.

RF


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> I am psychic. I started having "visions/premonitions" when I was 7. I can tell you for certain that God is real.
> 
> RF


That's cool. Do they come randomly or can you see what you want to see? When DD was little she would tell me who was calling before I answered the phone. She would often tell me things in advance of them happening. It would just come to her sometimes, she couldn't get information on demand.


----------



## kanoelani3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Pansies4me said:


> Was president (twice) of my sorority in college (Any other sorority women here? I've long wondered!)


I am. I was the pledge trainer my Junior and Senior years. 

~Lani


----------



## Pansies4me (Aug 26, 2004)

kanoelani3 said:


> I am. I was the pledge trainer my Junior and Senior years.
> 
> ~Lani


Lani,

You must be a little older as am I since you were a pledge trainer and that terminology is so last century! LOL! Nice to meet a fellow sister.

Sallie


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Spinner,

Things for me started much like your daughter...a thought or a picture would just pop into my head out of nowhere. As I got older, the visions became more frequent. I never have been able to "control" them. I know things anywhere from a split second to years in advance. It grieves me to know when someone will die, but I'm happy when the vision is good and I can steer someone in the right direction. My visions are part of my predestination that several HT members scoffed at, but my road has already been chosen by God way in advance.

RF


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Rocky Fields said:


> My visions are part of my predestination that several HT members scoffed at, but my road has already been chosen by God way in advance.


Well darn, wish I could find this thread, I am intrigued and wish you would expand further. Does it still exist in the archive?


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Rocky, I'd love to hear more too.


----------

